# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  الملف 7لطلبيات الزبونات (خواتي التاجرات تابعن الموضوع لما فيه من فائده لك وللزبونه)

## لمسة سحريـة

انا ادور على جارج موبايل صيني

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...4#post11089454

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## بنت البر

خواتي قبل وحده عارضها جهاز مال المشي هي مستعملتنه 6 شهور..انا ابغي اشتريه بس حد ايعرف منو من التاجرات كانت

----------


## كشكش

*بنات أريد اللعاب الزوجية بليز لا تبخلووووا علي* 


مع الاسعار

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

> *بنات أريد اللعاب الزوجية بليز لا تبخلووووا علي* 
> 
> 
> مع الاسعار



الاخت همسة عين

----------


## باااااربي

> خواتي قبل وحده عارضها جهاز مال المشي هي مستعملتنه 6 شهور..انا ابغي اشتريه بس حد ايعرف منو من التاجرات كانت


شوفي التاجرة : shbany

----------


## عمري زايد

ابغي موبايلات صينيه ...ابغي نوعيه يديده...

----------


## farawla_1x1

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي نعل ماركه مثل : burberry fendi dior lv

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابغي موبايلات صينيه ...ابغي نوعيه يديده...


حبيبتي سيري السوق الصيني شي هناك^-^

----------


## أم امون

مرحبا خواتي التاجرات 

بغيت حد يسويلي مندوس او سله : عطور ودخون ومخمريات يعني شامل

وفي نفس الوقت ابا شغل يكون كشخه.

----------


## باااااربي

> مرحبا خواتي التاجرات 
> 
> بغيت حد يسويلي مندوس او سله : عطور ودخون ومخمريات يعني شامل
> 
> وفي نفس الوقت ابا شغل يكون كشخه.


حياج اختي ع الخاص
بس شو ميزانيتج ؟؟

----------


## الطنيجيه

> خواتي قبل وحده عارضها جهاز مال المشي هي مستعملتنه 6 شهور..انا ابغي اشتريه بس حد ايعرف منو من التاجرات كانت


يمكن التاجره عدعد انا شاريه من عندها واحد

----------


## الطنيجيه

> انا ادور على جارج موبايل صيني
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...4#post11089454


الغاليه يمكن تحصلين بالتنين

----------


## الطنيجيه

> منو من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي نعل ماركه مثل : burberry fendi dior lv


الغاليه شوفي التاجره ياقوته خضرا

----------


## ولا شي

> *بنات أريد اللعاب الزوجية بليز لا تبخلووووا علي* 
> 
> 
> مع الاسعار


حياااج عندي ومع رومنسيات ثانيه 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=375702

----------


## ام مـوزة

*خواتي منو تقدر توفر واحد من هالاشيااء اليوم ..!! او بالكثير باجر الصبح ..!!

ساعه رجالية - عطور رجالية " فرنسية " - اي شي ممكن تهدينه لشخص عزيز ..!!

انا من بوظبي ..!!

فززززعتكن تاجراتنا ..!! انا ما اريد اروح السوق لاني اريد اسوويها مفااجاة 

وانا ماخذه هذايا ثانية .. 

بس احس انها ناقصة ..*

----------


## احلام تونس

> *خواتي منو تقدر توفر واحد من هالاشيااء اليوم ..!! او بالكثير باجر الصبح ..!!
> 
> ساعه رجالية - عطور رجالية " فرنسية " - اي شي ممكن تهدينه لشخص عزيز ..!!
> 
> انا من بوظبي ..!!
> 
> فززززعتكن تاجراتنا ..!! انا ما اريد اروح السوق لاني اريد اسوويها مفااجاة 
> 
> وانا ماخذه هذايا ثانية .. 
> ...


راسلي بنت الفلاسي

هي تبيع عطور اصلية وممكن تسويلك التغليف بعد وهذا رابط ملفها الشخصي :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=8796

----------


## طيف وردي

خواتي وين احصل هالزجاجاات الصغااار ام الغطااياا الذهبيه في العين او وحده من التجارات تقدر اتوفرهن ابا كميه كبيره بالدراازن

والسموحه من راعية الصوووره

----------


## كشكش

> خواتي وين احصل هالزجاجاات الصغااار ام الغطااياا الذهبيه في العين او وحده من التجارات تقدر اتوفرهن ابا كميه كبيره بالدراازن
> 
> والسموحه من راعية الصوووره


 


ضنتي في العطور الي في المركزي عندالجسر سابقا 





تاجرا ما فيه عروض ثانية للعب الزوجية

----------


## dxbaii

> منو من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي نعل ماركه مثل : burberry fendi dior lv


حبيبتي سيري السوق الصيني شي هناك^-^

----------


## ولا شي

بنات بغيت لنكات التاجرات اللي يفصلون أطقم الولادة ..

----------


## dxbaii

حياج في موضوعي...يمكن ينفع لطلبج

----------


## **عاشقة الفردوس

> خواتي وين احصل هالزجاجاات الصغااار ام الغطااياا الذهبيه في العين او وحده من التجارات تقدر اتوفرهن ابا كميه كبيره بالدراازن
> 
> والسموحه من راعية الصوووره


بشوف لج وبرد عليج خبر

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

> خواتي وين احصل هالزجاجاات الصغااار ام الغطااياا الذهبيه في العين او وحده من التجارات تقدر اتوفرهن ابا كميه كبيره بالدراازن
> 
> والسموحه من راعية الصوووره


اسالي ام الغالي

----------


## فديت اماراتي

بغيـــــــــــــت التاجرة اللي تبيع عدسات توتي بكل الألوان..
الصراحه هي نفسها اشتريت منها غرض من فترة ..بس للأسف مسحت الرسايل ونسيت نكها):

----------


## يا رب لك م

مرحبااا حبيبااتي 

منوتقدر توفر لي ستييكراات للجدراان وابغيهاا حلووة وكشخه 

وبعد ابغي مفاارش للسرير وابغيهاا فخمة ورااقية و يا ليت تكوون مناسبة ع اللون البرتقااالي 

اتمنى اللي عندها تخبرني .. لاني ابا اغير ديكوور غرفتي 


ومشكوراات حبيبااتي مقدماا

----------


## الفراشة2020

> مرحبااا حبيبااتي 
> 
> منوتقدر توفر لي ستييكراات للجدراان وابغيهاا حلووة وكشخه 
> 
> وبعد ابغي مفاارش للسرير وابغيهاا فخمة ورااقية و يا ليت تكوون مناسبة ع اللون البرتقااالي 
> 
> اتمنى اللي عندها تخبرني .. لاني ابا اغير ديكوور غرفتي 
> 
> 
> ومشكوراات حبيبااتي مقدماا


انا عندي استكرات ان شاء الله يعجبونج

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

> مرحبااا حبيبااتي 
> 
> منوتقدر توفر لي ستييكراات للجدراان وابغيهاا حلووة وكشخه 
> 
> وبعد ابغي مفاارش للسرير وابغيهاا فخمة ورااقية و يا ليت تكوون مناسبة ع اللون البرتقااالي 
> 
> اتمنى اللي عندها تخبرني .. لاني ابا اغير ديكوور غرفتي 
> 
> 
> ومشكوراات حبيبااتي مقدماا


شوفي الاخت سحرالامارات

----------


## الفراشة2020

> مرحبااا حبيبااتي 
> 
> منوتقدر توفر لي ستييكراات للجدراان وابغيهاا حلووة وكشخه 
> 
> وبعد ابغي مفاارش للسرير وابغيهاا فخمة ورااقية و يا ليت تكوون مناسبة ع اللون البرتقااالي 
> 
> اتمنى اللي عندها تخبرني .. لاني ابا اغير ديكوور غرفتي 
> 
> 
> ومشكوراات حبيبااتي مقدماا


انا عندي الغالية
طرشتلج على الخاص

----------


## ( الاخلاص )

بنات مين تقدر توفر لى جهاز الخاص بالشعر الى بتحط فيه ميه و بيعمل بالبخار و نضع فى الشعر كريم و بيعمل بالبخار و شكل مثل السشوار الكبير يعنى ممكن اعمل حمام كريم بس بالبخار و اجلس تحته انا فى انتظار ردكم

----------


## mischocolat

> بنات مين تقدر توفر لى جهاز الخاص بالشعر الى بتحط فيه ميه و بيعمل بالبخار و نضع فى الشعر كريم و بيعمل بالبخار و شكل مثل السشوار الكبير يعنى ممكن اعمل حمام كريم بس بالبخار و اجلس تحته انا فى انتظار ردكم



اتفضلي عندي حبيبتي انا عندي نوعيه ممتازه ب 550 درهم ممتاز جدا وانا شخصيا استعمل نفسه بالبيت اذا حابه راسليني ع الخاص

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

> بنات مين تقدر توفر لى جهاز الخاص بالشعر الى بتحط فيه ميه و بيعمل بالبخار و نضع فى الشعر كريم و بيعمل بالبخار و شكل مثل السشوار الكبير يعنى ممكن اعمل حمام كريم بس بالبخار و اجلس تحته انا فى انتظار ردكم


دنيتي الامارات

----------


## المصارعه

انا عندي طاولات وصراحه ماعندي وقت احيان 

فحابه يمون عنديعدت مندوبين

ولي حاب يتواصل معاي

ع الخاص




مع حامل كوب[/COLOR]
والوانها
(فضي و أسود )

----------


## دار_الزين

> خواتي وين احصل هالزجاجاات الصغااار ام الغطااياا الذهبيه في العين او وحده من التجارات تقدر اتوفرهن ابا كميه كبيره بالدراازن
> 
> والسموحه من راعية الصوووره


فالسوق المركزي حبوبه

----------


## جلنورة

> السلام عليكم خواتي في الله
> 
> الغوالي انا اليوم داشه ادور عطر مب في خاطري انا ,, لا في خاطر ابويه الله يخليه لنا
> 
> واعليه روح العطر فربيعه وقاله شو اسمه ودوره يتحراه فرنسي او من شركات اجمل والرصاصي وجي
> 
> وماحصله عقب قال لربيعه ييبلي الغرشه وسار يدوره وبعد ماحصله’’ يوم نشد ربيعه قال مايعرف جنه ماخذته من حد او شي
> 
> ويوم خبرني السالفه وشفت الغرشه طلعت من المخلطات اللي يسونهن الحريم
> ...

----------


## نبع الوفاء

أبغي أطقم تجهيزات البيبي لأني طلبت من أم ررررريم بس ما ردت علي ضروري

----------


## اليامي مريامي

> أبغي أطقم تجهيزات البيبي لأني طلبت من أم ررررريم بس ما ردت علي ضروري


الغاليه لو تحبين شي من الي عندي راسليني

----------


## to0omy

السلام عليكم
بنات منو تقدر توفرلي سلاسل سوارافسكي من هالموقع
http://www.swarovski.com
عالخاص بليييييييييييز

----------


## zezenya

> السلام عليكم
> بنات منو تقدر توفرلي سلاسل سوارافسكي من هالموقع
> http://www.swarovski.com
> عالخاص بليييييييييييز


انا بامريكا لو تبي انا حاضره

----------


## احتاجك..

> *بنات أريد اللعاب الزوجية بليز لا تبخلووووا علي* 
> 
> 
> مع الاسعار

----------


## شوق وبس

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي هالنوع من اللانجري ( قمصان النوم ) الخاصة بالعرايس 
ابغيهم ضروري ابا اهديهم عروس عرسها بعد عشر ايام ..






اللي تقدر توفرهم لي ياليت تراسلني عالخاص علشان اشوف اللي عندها 

والسموحة

----------


## to0omy

> انا بامريكا لو تبي انا حاضره


شيكي الخاص ^_^

----------


## بنوته s

مرحبا


بنااات من تبيع السنابل للعبي والملابس اللي يكون من الدانتيل والمخمل وجيه حركات 


اللي تعرف او تبيع تخبرني اوك 

اتريا ردكن

----------


## رقيقة

بغيت الخرامات الي اتخرم اشكال ورود وأوراق

كانت التاجرة ام سيف اتبيع منهم 
والكمية خلصت من عندها 

مونو تقدر اتوفرهم لي

----------


## بنوته s

بناااااااااااااات منو تبيع شموووووووووع كل الالوان

بليييييييييز اللي عنده تخبرني


اترياكم

----------


## اليامي مريامي

> منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي هالنوع من اللانجري ( قمصان النوم ) الخاصة بالعرايس 
> ابغيهم ضروري ابا اهديهم عروس عرسها بعد عشر ايام ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اللي تقدر توفرهم لي ياليت تراسلني عالخاص علشان اشوف اللي عندها 
> ...


اختي شوفي ميره الاموره

----------


## بنوته s

مرحبا


بنااات من تبيع السنابل للعبي والملابس اللي يكون من الدانتيل والمخمل وجيه حركات 


اللي تعرف او تبيع تخبرني اوك 



بناااااااااااااات منو تبيع شموووووووووع كل الالوان

بليييييييييز اللي عندها تخبرني



وينكن بنااات ما حد رد علي  :Frown:

----------


## القصايد

> *بنات أريد اللعاب الزوجية بليز لا تبخلووووا علي* 
> 
> 
> مع الاسعار


جيكي الخاص

وشوفي هالموضوع ويارب يعجبج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?p=10685972


 :Smile:

----------


## ونة اشعاري

السلام عليكم

بنات بغيت اشتري بضاعة بالجمله بحدود 500 لـ 1000 درهم 

والبضاعه اي شي ممكن تكون بس شي يكون عليه اقبااال كبير بين الحريم ^_^

في خاطري اتاجر  :Smile:

----------


## مصراويه

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بنات بغيت اشتري بضاعة بالجمله بحدود 500 لـ 1000 درهم 
> 
> والبضاعه اي شي ممكن تكون بس شي يكون عليه اقبااال كبير بين الحريم ^_^
> 
> في خاطري اتاجر


شيكى الخاص

----------


## الفراشة2020

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بنات بغيت اشتري بضاعة بالجمله بحدود 500 لـ 1000 درهم 
> 
> والبضاعه اي شي ممكن تكون بس شي يكون عليه اقبااال كبير بين الحريم ^_^
> 
> في خاطري اتاجر


الغالية انا عندي كريم بارتنر لوف
ومناكير اسلامي
وبطرشلج الاسعار عالخاص

----------


## ونة اشعاري

يزاكن الله خير

اختي الفراشه ياريت اتطرشين الاسعاااار ^_^

----------


## الفراشة2020

> يزاكن الله خير
> 
> اختي الفراشه ياريت اتطرشين الاسعاااار ^_^


طرشتلج الغالية

----------


## احتاجك..

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بنات بغيت اشتري بضاعة بالجمله بحدود 500 لـ 1000 درهم 
> 
> والبضاعه اي شي ممكن تكون بس شي يكون عليه اقبااال كبير بين الحريم ^_^
> 
> في خاطري اتاجر




حبوبة لو تبين عندي لانجري
^-^

----------


## ونة اشعاري

وبكم طالبه فيهم بالجمله ؟؟

----------


## القصايد

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بنات بغيت اشتري بضاعة بالجمله بحدود 500 لـ 1000 درهم 
> 
> والبضاعه اي شي ممكن تكون بس شي يكون عليه اقبااال كبير بين الحريم ^_^
> 
> في خاطري اتاجر


جيكي الخاص اختي


 :Smile:

----------


## ونة اشعاري

السلام عليكم

بنات بغيت اشتري بضاعة بالجمله بحدود 500 لـ 1000 درهم 

والبضاعه اي شي ممكن تكون بس شي يكون عليه اقبااال كبير بين الحريم ^_^

في خاطري اتاجر

----------


## يسمينا

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بنات بغيت اشتري بضاعة بالجمله بحدود 500 لـ 1000 درهم 
> 
> والبضاعه اي شي ممكن تكون بس شي يكون عليه اقبااال كبير بين الحريم ^_^
> 
> في خاطري اتاجر


وعليكم السلام شيكى الخاص اختى

----------


## dodosama

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بنات بغيت اشتري بضاعة بالجمله بحدود 500 لـ 1000 درهم  
> والبضاعه اي شي ممكن تكون بس شي يكون عليه اقبااال كبير بين الحريم ^_^ 
> 
> في خاطري اتاجر 
> 
> انا من مصراختى 
> عندى منتجات منوعه 
> ...

----------


## نانوني

السلام عليكم

اشحالكم بنات

بغيت مكينه خياطه منو تقدر اتوفرلي اياها.....

وبغيت مثل هاي القباضات من وين بحصل مثلها او منو اللي توفرلي اياها....



مشكورين وااااااااااااااااااااايد

----------


## --أم سيف--

منو تفصل طقم شنطه وقماط وخشخاش للبيبي

----------


## سيدرة

ونة اشعاري راسلتنك

----------


## farawla_1x1

بنات ابغي تاجره توفرلي نعول ماركه مثل fendi , burberry and doir and etc

----------


## ام شيخه.

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشحالكم بنات
> 
> بغيت مكينه خياطه منو تقدر اتوفرلي اياها.....
> 
> وبغيت مثل هاي القباضات من وين بحصل مثلها او منو اللي توفرلي اياها....
> 
> 
> ...


رساله على الخاص

----------


## ام شيخه.

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بنات بغيت اشتري بضاعة بالجمله بحدود 500 لـ 1000 درهم 
> 
> والبضاعه اي شي ممكن تكون بس شي يكون عليه اقبااال كبير بين الحريم ^_^
> 
> في خاطري اتاجر


رساله على الخاص

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بنات بغيت اشتري بضاعة بالجمله بحدود 500 لـ 1000 درهم 
> 
> والبضاعه اي شي ممكن تكون بس شي يكون عليه اقبااال كبير بين الحريم ^_^
> 
> في خاطري اتاجر


عندي الميكب ممكن تبتدين بالغلوسات

----------


## ولا شي

> منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي هالنوع من اللانجري ( قمصان النوم ) الخاصة بالعرايس 
> ابغيهم ضروري ابا اهديهم عروس عرسها بعد عشر ايام ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اللي تقدر توفرهم لي ياليت تراسلني عالخاص علشان اشوف اللي عندها 
> ...


حياااج عندي يالغلا وبأحلى الاسعار ^_^

----------


## أم ود!د

> بنات بغيت لنكات التاجرات اللي يفصلون أطقم الولادة ..


إذا تبغين جاهز موجود عندي

----------


## أم ود!د

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بنات بغيت اشتري بضاعة بالجمله بحدود 500 لـ 1000 درهم 
> 
> والبضاعه اي شي ممكن تكون بس شي يكون عليه اقبااال كبير بين الحريم ^_^
> 
> في خاطري اتاجر




الغاليه حياج عندي

عندي دخون سعره رهييييب العلبة ب30
وكل 5 علب اتحصلين السادس مجانا
وريحته ما عليها كلام ينفع للبيت


عندي طقم السليب باق
مكون من سليب باق وشنطة وغطا للمرضعه
الطقم ب200 أرخص عن السوووق وكشخه


عندي جلوسات ومجموعة شباصات ولوشنات وكريمات صغيره
ونرد فيه اوامر رومانسية وخواتم سمبل
إذا تبغينها بطرش لج المجموعه كلها ب300



شوفي الروابط وردي علي


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=362089
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=354608
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=372900
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=372430
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=407174

----------


## رقيقة

بغيت خرامات اتخرم اشكال الورود والأوراق بليييييز

وبغيت آخذ هدية حق مديرتي اتخص المكتب او شي ينحط عالمكتب وما ايهمني السعر...بس ابا شي فخم جدا وعلى مستوى ...ابا شي راقي جدا جدا

----------


## احتاجك..

> وبكم طالبه فيهم بالجمله ؟؟


حبوبة الانجري لو تبين بحسبلج الحبة على 40 بس بالجملة^-^
لو تبين راسليني عالخاص

وطبعا التنكري في منه الحبة على 70 لانه يكون وايد فيه قطع
اتريا ردج^-^

----------


## ملكة الذوق

> بغيت خرامات اتخرم اشكال الورود والأوراق بليييييز
> 
> وبغيت آخذ هدية حق مديرتي اتخص المكتب او شي ينحط عالمكتب وما ايهمني السعر...بس ابا شي فخم جدا وعلى مستوى ...ابا شي راقي جدا جدا


هلا غاليتي 

شيكي مواضيعي 

عندي اشياء مميزة

----------


## Gorgey

ابا مكينه الحلاوه السايلة مع الاشياء الخاصة فيها من حلاوه اتذكر انها ب 300 بس من تبيعها ما اعرف بليز الي تعرف تراسلني

----------


## لغز

خواتي بغيت مكينه نزع الشعرواسمها امجوي على ماعتقد تشتغل بالبطاريه

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

> ابا مكينه الحلاوه السايلة مع الاشياء الخاصة فيها من حلاوه اتذكر انها ب 300 بس من تبيعها ما اعرف بليز الي تعرف تراسلني


حبوبه متوفرالجهازب250درهم

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

> خواتي بغيت مكينه نزع الشعرواسمها امجوي على ماعتقد تشتغل بالبطاريه


طلبج عند الاخت بينك&وايت

----------


## لغز

> طلبج عند الاخت بينك&وايت


مشكوووووره دنيتي الامارات^^

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> انا ادور على جارج موبايل صيني
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...4#post11089454

----------


## اما رااااااتيه

> بنات بغيت لنكات التاجرات اللي يفصلون أطقم الولادة ..


الغاليه انا فديتج اسوي اطقم ولاده وعرايس تفضلي خذني نبذه عن الشغل

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=357725

----------


## اما رااااااتيه

> منو تفصل طقم شنطه وقماط وخشخاش للبيبي


مرحبابج شوفي مواضيعي وهذا نبذه عن الشغل

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=357725

----------


## مسايا غاليري

بنات منو تسوي حلويات .. ابا بالكيلو .. بس ياريت لو من الشارجه عشان التوصيل واظمن انه مايخترب ...



عالخاص بنات لاني انسى ادش هني

----------


## مسايا غاليري

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بنات بغيت اشتري بضاعة بالجمله بحدود 500 لـ 1000 درهم 
> 
> والبضاعه اي شي ممكن تكون بس شي يكون عليه اقبااال كبير بين الحريم ^_^
> 
> في خاطري اتاجر




حبوبه عندي قمصان قطنيه .. شيكي على ملفي الشخصي وفالج طيب

----------


## UmSawaf

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بنات بغيت اشتري بضاعة بالجمله بحدود 500 لـ 1000 درهم 
> 
> والبضاعه اي شي ممكن تكون بس شي يكون عليه اقبااال كبير بين الحريم ^_^
> 
> في خاطري اتاجر


*موووفقه اختي

عندي ماسك الكولوجين الكرستالي 

والليالي الرومنسيه

وهذه مواضيعي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=380393

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=403739

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=298371*

----------


## s__00

> ابا مكينه الحلاوه السايلة مع الاشياء الخاصة فيها من حلاوه اتذكر انها ب 300 بس من تبيعها ما اعرف بليز الي تعرف تراسلني


الغاليه انا خذت وحده مع الاغراض كامله من عند الاخت ...

قطوه مينونه ,, اظن مب متأكده من النك نسيته .

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

منو تقدر توفرلي اغراش العطور الصغيرة للتسترات 

كنت ماخذة من المنتدى من تاجرة بس نسيت من منو و اللي عندي خلص

----------


## ورودة دبي

> منو تقدر توفرلي اغراش العطور الصغيرة للتسترات 
> 
> كنت ماخذة من المنتدى من تاجرة بس نسيت من منو و اللي عندي خلص



التاجرة ورد جوري اللي تبيع ميك اب عندها ظنى

----------


## tamee222

انا بغيت مخاوير 
ابغي القطعه تكون قطن او شربت من النوع الخفيف عشان الحر

وابغي جلابيات مال الصغاريه من عمر 5 شهور تصلح للصيف

----------


## لغز

خواتي بغيت جلابيات حق الصيف حرير مب قطن كم قصير او كت وشوكرررررررررن^^

----------


## أم موزان2005

> خواتي بغيت جلابيات حق الصيف حرير مب قطن كم قصير او كت وشوكرررررررررن^^



هلا الغاليه لغـــز 

 

أقدر اسويلج نفس هالديزاين لو حابة .. وبأي قياس تبين .. هذي مثال على القطن لكن ان حابة حرير من عيوني الغاليه .. 

اذا حبيتي الفكرة راسليني وفاالج طيب

----------


## saasmo

منو تقدر اتوفري الاكياس الي انخلي فيها التسترات مال الدخون بس اتكون تتسكر من فوق

----------


## أم موزان2005

> منو تقدر اتوفري الاكياس الي انخلي فيها التسترات مال الدخون بس اتكون تتسكر من فوق


هلا الغاليه .. باجر الصبح بشوووفلج ..

----------


## saasmo

ياريت الغاليه لاني كنت اخذهم من دايسو وخلصوا من عندهم وهم اصغار قد الصبع

----------


## أم موزان2005

> ياريت الغاليه لاني كنت اخذهم من دايسو وخلصوا من عندهم وهم اصغار قد الصبع


ان شاء الله الغاليه .. ^__^

----------


## شبيه الورد

بغيت كفرات لللاب توب واتكون قطعة شرات الفرو او قماش بس مش ستيكر 
وبسعر مناسب  :Smile:  .. 
اللي عندها ترسلي الصور ع الخاص ..

----------


## سامرية الليل

> انا بغيت مخاوير 
> ابغي القطعه تكون قطن او شربت من النوع الخفيف عشان الحر
> 
> وابغي جلابيات مال الصغاريه من عمر 5 شهور تصلح للصيف



انا شارية لبنتي جلابيات للصغار.. عمر بنتي 9 شهور.. 
شارية الحبة ب15 اظن .. او 20 .. ماذكر بالضبط

الجلابيات قطن .. وكت .. بس انا البس بنتي تحتها قميص طويل .. وهن خفاف يصلحن للصيف.. اذا تبين بشتريلج منهن.. بس خبريني عالخاص شو تبين من الالوان وبشترليج .. 

او ترييني ارد البيت وبصورهن لج بعدين عشان اذا عيبنج اشتريلج ..

----------


## سامرية الليل

> منو تقدر اتوفري الاكياس الي انخلي فيها التسترات مال الدخون بس اتكون تتسكر من فوق


اذا ما حصلت لج الاخت موزان .. ممكن اجوفلج دايسو فرعنا اللي في العين .. يمكن عنده .. بس خبريني وين احصلهن وكيف شكلهن وبدورهن لج

----------


## darcy

> ياريت الغاليه لاني كنت اخذهم من دايسو وخلصوا من عندهم وهم اصغار قد الصبع


عندج التاجره روزي بالانجليزي تبيع اكياس تتسكر من الكبير لين اصغر شي 

واسعارها مناسبه وتبيع بالكيلو ^_^

----------


## ديور

منو يقدر يوفر لي نفس هذا القميص بالضبط ..فديتها التاجره اسيره الماضي خلص عندها

----------


## أم سلطان55

اريد مانيكان بسعر معقول

----------


## أم موزان2005

> اريد مانيكان بسعر معقول


 
هلا يالغالية انا عندي منيكان وبصراحه حابة ابيعه .. ببيعه لج بـ 150 درهم .. وهو يديد على فكرة وما استخدم الى شوي ..

----------


## --أم سيف--

ابي شنطة لأغراض البيبي........بس تكون راقيه

----------


## ام مـوزة

> *خواتي منو تقدر توفر واحد من هالاشيااء اليوم ..!! او بالكثير باجر الصبح ..!!
> 
> ساعه رجالية - عطور رجالية " فرنسية " - اي شي ممكن تهدينه لشخص عزيز ..!!
> 
> انا من بوظبي ..!!
> 
> فززززعتكن تاجراتنا ..!! انا ما اريد اروح السوق لاني اريد اسوويها مفااجاة 
> 
> وانا ماخذه هذايا ثانية .. 
> ...


بعدني ادور ع الهدية ..!!

وحبييت اضييف ان ادوور فااايلات ماركة يعد ..!!

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> منو تقدر توفرلي اغراش العطور الصغيرة للتسترات 
> 
> كنت ماخذة من المنتدى من تاجرة بس نسيت من منو و اللي عندي خلص

----------


## ..CuteEyes..

السلام عليكم خواتي...

ممكن اعرف اذا في تاجرة في المنتدى عندها "تريننج سوت" مال جوسي كوتيور؟ الاصلي طبعا..

ارجو الرد ع الخااااص... ويعطيكم العافيه

----------


## princess_1

> انا بغيت مخاوير 
> ابغي القطعه تكون قطن او شربت من النوع الخفيف عشان الحر
> 
> وابغي جلابيات مال الصغاريه من عمر 5 شهور تصلح للصيف


مرحبا الغاليه

جوفي المخورات اللي عندي إن عيبج شي من الموديلات بسويلج إياه على شربت أو قطن خفيف

http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=4073755

----------


## سحايب99

ابا التاجره 4 يو ماعرفت اكتب اسمهاااااااا او ادور مواضيعهاااااااا بليز ابها ضروري

----------


## فلامنجو

هلا سحايب 

هذه رابط الاخت فور يو ,,,, 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=28379

----------


## احلام تونس

> ابا التاجره 4 يو ماعرفت اكتب اسمهاااااااا او ادور مواضيعهاااااااا بليز ابها ضروري


اتفضلي هذا رابط ملفها الشخصي :

http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=28379

----------


## ام مـوزة

*ابا لعبة Wii Fit 

كاااااااملة

يعني الجهاز وكل شي 

و مع التفاااصيل و السعر

حتى لو مستعملة هب مشكلة ..~

راسلوني باااااارك الله فيكن*

----------


## أم ود!د

> *ابا لعبة Wii Fit 
> 
> كاااااااملة
> 
> يعني الجهاز وكل شي 
> 
> و مع التفاااصيل و السعر
> 
> حتى لو مستعملة هب مشكلة ..~
> ...




غاليه بصراحه

سمعت انها تنباع في مكتبة جرير

----------


## آنسات

> انا بغيت مخاوير 
> ابغي القطعه تكون قطن او شربت من النوع الخفيف عشان الحر
> 
> وابغي جلابيات مال الصغاريه من عمر 5 شهور تصلح للصيف


أختي شوفي الموضوع اللي في توقيعي يمكن يعيبج شي

----------


## عيون المها!!

مساء الخير يالغـالياات .. 


ابي وحده تبيع شنطه للميك اب .. مع المكيااج .. ويكون كل شيء فيها من فرش وغيره .. والمكيااج يكون ماركه ترتووب ... 


also 


ابي وحده تبيع كماشات لشعر يكونن راقياات واكسوارات لشعر 



 :Smile:

----------


## الفراشة2020

> مساء الخير يالغـالياات .. 
> 
> 
> ابي وحده تبيع شنطه للميك اب .. مع المكيااج .. ويكون كل شيء فيها من فرش وغيره .. والمكيااج يكون ماركه ترتووب ... 
> 
> 
> also 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## شـــــروقـ

مرحبا خواتي المشرفات التاجرات

انا اختكم شـــــروقـ وادور عالمشد الاندونيسي

اذا كنت بحصله عندكن الحقني به دخيلكن واذا ما بحصله خبرني عسب ادورلي عليه بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز وبسرعه وعالايميل راسلوني او الخاص

اختكم شـــــروقـ

----------


## سيدرة

> مرحبا خواتي المشرفات التاجرات
> 
> انا اختكم شـــــروقـ وادور عالمشد الاندونيسي
> 
> اذا كنت بحصله عندكن الحقني به دخيلكن واذا ما بحصله خبرني عسب ادورلي عليه بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز وبسرعه وعالايميل راسلوني او الخاص
> 
> اختكم شـــــروقـ


 راسلتك حبيبتى

----------


## s__00

خواتي بغيت ظاغط البطن .. اللي ايي كامل مع الشورت .. 
اذا في حد يوفره لو سمحتوا خبروني ..

----------


## لورا79

السلام عليكم

الغاليات منو تقدر توفر رموش صناعية بنوعية جيدة ؟؟؟

----------


## ولا شي

> ابي شنطة لأغراض البيبي........بس تكون راقيه


حياااااج عندي حلوات وراقيات شوفي الرابط وفالج طيب يالغلا ^_^

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=408406

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

> مساء الخير يالغـالياات .. 
> 
> 
> ابي وحده تبيع شنطه للميك اب .. مع المكيااج .. ويكون كل شيء فيها من فرش وغيره .. والمكيااج يكون ماركه ترتووب ... 
> 
> 
> also 
> 
> 
> ابي وحده تبيع كماشات لشعر يكونن راقياات واكسوارات لشعر


انا اجهز ميكب للعرايس حياااج في مواضيعي

----------


## HAYONAH

مرحبا 

خواتي ادور جلابيات نوم دانتيل .. والقماش قطن 100% 

أمايه ادور منهن .. يعني هب الي فيهن وايد شغل!! لا الخفاف 

ربي يوفق الجميع

----------


## to0omy

> مساء الخير يالغـالياات .. 
> 
> 
> ابي وحده تبيع شنطه للميك اب .. مع المكيااج .. ويكون كل شيء فيها من فرش وغيره .. والمكيااج يكون ماركه ترتووب ... 
> 
> 
> also 
> 
> 
> ابي وحده تبيع كماشات لشعر يكونن راقياات واكسوارات لشعر



حبوبه بتحصلين عند التاجرة بناناا ... قباضات حلوه واطواق وشباصات تك تك ..
وهذا رابط ملفها
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=55665

----------


## سامرية الليل

> خواتي بغيت ظاغط البطن .. اللي ايي كامل مع الشورت .. 
> اذا في حد يوفره لو سمحتوا خبروني ..


بتحصلينه في جبور ب 150

انا شارية من عندهم

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> منو تقدر توفرلي اغراش العطور الصغيرة للتسترات 
> 
> كنت ماخذة من المنتدى من تاجرة بس نسيت من منو و اللي عندي خلص

----------


## to0omy

بنات اانا ادور مانيكان الراس ... منو تقدر توفلي اياه ؟؟

مثل هذا


(( السموحه من صاحبة الصوره ^_^))

----------


## الكشيخه

حبيباتي بغيت رابط التاجره Moz اللي تبيع بهارات الحليب

----------


## من أنا

منو تقدر توفر لي سموث سيروم للشعر من ماركة اندولا

كنت اخذم من شركة نزيه بس صار لي اطلبه من اكثر من سنه بس مايوفرونه 
عندهم فريزد سيروم بس هذا ماناسبني

راسلوني ع الخاص فديتكم

----------


## ام غايوتى

> حبيباتي بغيت رابط التاجره Moz اللي تبيع بهارات الحليب


 سمعتوا عن بهارات للحليب الي ما سمع يدخل ويجرب البهار العجيب ألذ وبضمانتي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=353827

----------


## احتاجك..

> مرحبا 
> 
> خواتي ادور جلابيات نوم دانتيل .. والقماش قطن 100% 
> 
> أمايه ادور منهن .. يعني هب الي فيهن وايد شغل!! لا الخفاف 
> 
> ربي يوفق الجميع


حبوبة السوق القديم فيه اشكال وألوان^-^

----------


## to0omy

بنات منو التاجره اللي تكتب الأسامي على سلاسل ؟؟؟؟

----------


## نصابو

ابا ابا 
اففف يانصاابو ياكثر ماتبين
انزين صبروو خلونيه اقولكم شو ابا
ابا بجاامه جيه سبوورتيه
بس تكون القطعه خفيفه هب غليظه خلااااص روح شتااا ابا شي خفيف
هيه صح 
ابا برمووداا مابا شي طوويل
شفت عند وحده من التاجرات لاكنيه ماذكر مني هي
فهمتووو يعني ابا بجامه خفيفه حق البيت وعادي تكون كت خخخخخخخخخخ
عشان امايه تعطينيه فنقر
.. صدق عادي تكون كت ابا شي كيوووت مال بنوتات هب مال الحرمات خخخ اوكيك 
ولا حد يطرش ليه بجايم مصانع عيمان لنيه حافظتنهم خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## مصراويه

> بنات منو التاجره اللي تكتب الأسامي على سلاسل ؟؟؟؟


انا حبيبتى اكتب اسمك على سلسله بالفرعونى

----------


## اموووووواج

مرحباااااا شخباااركم 

منو الحلووووه اللى بتوفرلي اغراااش العطوور الفاااضيه مابا الصغااار ابغي بتولتين او ثلاث

----------


## شبيه الورد

*للي يبيعن لابتوبات من امريكا 
بغيت SR اسود او وردي 
حصلت عند احد الاعضاء فمنتدى ثاني بـ 4700 بس لونه رصاصي 

منو تقدر توفرلي ؟ 
واذا البطارية عمرها 6 ساعات كم بتكلف ؟؟

يرجى مراسلتي ع الخاص  ..*

----------


## لورا79

> السلام عليكم
> 
> الغاليات منو تقدر توفر رموش صناعية بنوعية جيدة ؟؟؟


بعدني ادورر؟؟؟؟

----------


## دلوعتكم

بنات ابغي مقص الحف الذهبي اللي عندها تراسلني ابغي 5 مب واحد

----------


## انين

السلام عليكم 
منو من التاجرات عندنا اتسوي العباية ويا الطرحة ، أقصد الشيله تكون شرات الطرحة حق المناسبات
ابا وحدة من الشارجة ولا دبي ضروري

----------


## ديور

> منو يقدر يوفر لي نفس هذا القميص بالضبط ..فديتها التاجره اسيره الماضي خلص عندها


بعدني ادور علييييه

----------


## HAYONAH

> حبوبة السوق القديم فيه اشكال وألوان^-^


المشكله الي ماروم أوصل هناك 

ماشي تاجرات ممكن يوفرلي اياهن

----------


## شيخه الغيد

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته ^.^.



منوه من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي اكسسوارات هالحمام ( عزكم الله ) .. ضروري بليييز 






































للي تقدر توفر هذا يزاها الله الف خير ..





السموحه ^.^.

----------


## بنت الصحراء

منوه تقدر نوفرلي مندوبه تبيعلي أغراضي وتاخذ عمولتها من بياعتها

----------


## أم أريج

مين التاجرات الي يسوون محاشي ويوصلون للشارقة ؟؟؟

----------


## لورا79

> مين التاجرات الي يسوون محاشي ويوصلون للشارقة ؟؟؟



الاخت أم عبد الرحمن

----------


## al-talee

> مين التاجرات الي يسوون محاشي ويوصلون للشارقة ؟؟؟



الغاليه انا اسوي 


تفضلي هالموضوع
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=350670


وملفي الشخصي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/search.php?searchid=4101649

----------


## ..CuteEyes..

مرحبا خواتي..... 

حد يعرف وين اقدر القى البسكوت من ماركة (لوتوس lotus) باي نوع ونكهه؟
في تاجرة في المنتدى تقدر توفر لي اياه؟؟؟

ارجو الرد ع الخااااص

----------


## اموووووواج

> مرحباااااا شخباااركم 
> 
> منو الحلووووه اللى بتوفرلي اغراااش العطوور الفاااضيه مابا الصغااار ابغي بتولتين او ثلاث

----------


## mischocolat

> مرحبا خواتي..... 
> 
> حد يعرف وين اقدر القى البسكوت من ماركة (لوتوس lotus) باي نوع ونكهه؟
> في تاجرة في المنتدى تقدر توفر لي اياه؟؟؟
> 
> ارجو الرد ع الخااااص


شوفي فواله عندهم وبعد محمصه في شارع واسط في الشارجه

----------


## to0omy

> بنات اانا ادور مانيكان الراس ... منو تقدر توفلي اياه ؟؟
> 
> مثل هذا
> 
> 
> (( السموحه من صاحبة الصوره ^_^))

----------


## فروحة الحلوة

مسا الخير

اريد جلترات من ماركة كلاسيك.... منو تقدر توفره لي؟

----------


## twete

ابغي شنط ماركه اسعارهن حلوه مب مشكله مستعملات واريد ابواك ماركه وسعرهن حلو واذا في ماركه ديور ممتاز

----------


## الفراشة2020

> مسا الخير
> 
> اريد جلترات من ماركة كلاسيك.... منو تقدر توفره لي؟



موجود عندي الغالية
بطرشلج عالخاص

----------


## يسمينا

> مسا الخير
> 
> اريد جلترات من ماركة كلاسيك.... منو تقدر توفره لي؟


شيكى الخاص حبوبه

----------


## tamee222

بنات ابغي بجامات نوم

----------


## مسك دبي

> بعدني ادور علييييه


اختي شوفي اسيرة الماضي توفر من هالموقع الي يبيع هالقميص  :Smile:

----------


## ريم الهير

بغيـــــــــــــت التاجرة اللي تبيع عدسات توتي بكل الألوان..
الصراحه هي نفسها اشتريت منها غرض من فترة ..بس للأسف مسحت الرسايل ونسيت نكها):
بتلقين عند الاخت MAHA21

----------


## newmama

> ابغي شنط ماركه اسعارهن حلوه مب مشكله مستعملات واريد ابواك ماركه وسعرهن حلو واذا في ماركه ديور ممتاز


اهلا حبيبتى شوفى موضوعى للشنط حبوبه يمكن يعجبك شئ ومن اشهر الماركات اللى فيه بيبى فات واجنر وجيس ونين وست 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=390725

----------


## احتاجك..

> بنات ابغي بجامات نوم



حبييبتي شي بجامات حلوة ف محل ميرة ف عيمان^-^

----------


## كشكش

> بغيـــــــــــــت التاجرة اللي تبيع عدسات توتي بكل الألوان..
> الصراحه هي نفسها اشتريت منها غرض من فترة ..بس للأسف مسحت الرسايل ونسيت نكها):
> بتلقين عند الاخت MAHA21


 

أعتقد عند أم ود!د بتحصلي

----------


## سيدرة

> بغيـــــــــــــت التاجرة اللي تبيع عدسات توتي بكل الألوان..
> الصراحه هي نفسها اشتريت منها غرض من فترة ..بس للأسف مسحت الرسايل ونسيت نكها):
> بتلقين عند الاخت MAHA21


 الاخت ياسمينا وسعرها جداااااااا مناسب

----------


## نور الهدايه 1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشحالكن احواتي

اللي تقدر توفر لي طاولة الاتوب وبسعر مناسب الرجاء مراسلتي

وشكرا مقدما

----------


## ياسمينه

يا تاجرات


ضرووووووووووري 


بغيت جهاز منادات الخدم

----------


## farawla_1x1

بنات بغيييت نعول ماركات اصليه 
مثل burberry , fendi ,gucci , etc

----------


## بنت الأكابر

اللي تقدر توفر لي طاولة الاتوب وبسعر مناسب الرجاء مراسلتي

----------


## tamee222

بنات انا يوم الخميس بسوي عزيمه
فأبغي حد من التاجرات اللي يسون حلويات وفطاير وكنافه وورق عنب تساعدني

أنا تراني من رأس الخيمه فأتمنى تكون التاجره من راك

----------


## يمامة أيوب

بنات راااااااااااااااااااك

منو عندها استنسل الحواجب؟؟؟ 
ومكياج كريولان وبن ناي؟
والروج السحري (الوردي)؟
وكحل اثمد طبيعي مب مخلوط وياه شي؟ يفضل اللي لونه احمر



الأولى لتاجرات راك لسرعة وسهولة الوصول بس عادي طبعا تاجرات من الامارات الثانية..

ضروري بليييييييييييييز يا بنات, اهم شي الاستسنل

وسؤال: هل تعرفون صالون في راك يبيع مكياج بن ناي وكريولان؟ يعيني اسير واشتري من عندهم؟ احيد قبل يقولون صالون عصمت يبيع بن ناي ورغدة كريولان بس ما ادري صح ولا....


ومن تقدر توفر لي عدسة جونسون اكفيو البنية القديمة, مب اليديدة define اللي توسع العين,لأ هاي القديمة الأصلية لأنها مب في محلات البصريات في راك


وشكرا مقدما  :Smile:

----------


## ريم الهير

هلا الغاليات عندي طلبه بغيت مقص الحف جفته عند وحده من العضوات وما اذكرها وياريت اتفيدوني

----------


## ونة اشعاري

انا ابغي شنط ماركة غوتشي ومب مشكله لو كانت مسعملة وبسعر مناسب

ولو وحده تقدر اتوفر لي نفس هالشنطه بلييييز ابغيها ضروري

----------


## ريم الهير

هلا الغاليات عندي طلبه بغيت مقص الحف جفته عند وحده من العضوات وما اذكرها وياريت اتفيدوني


ويايت التاجره اتكون من الامارات ضروري

----------


## لولو الدبدوبه

بغيت اعرف منو اللي تسوي لج قلب ذهب باسمج ,,, دورت عليها ماحصليتها

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

مرحبا بنات^_^

بغيت وحده تسوي ورق عنب وتكون من عيمان لانه مره قريت موضوع لتاجره بس ماااذكر منو هي 
وعيمان اجربلي

----------


## ام خليفه20

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

خواتيه الله يخليكم أنا أدور على حد يبيعلي أكياس حلوه بالجملة عدد30 كيس بس قبل يوم الإثنين الياي، لأنه عندي حفلة ولديه وأبا أكياس لتوزيع الهدايا ضروووووري، مواصفاتهن تكون برسومات طفولية، وعرضهن في ال30 سم، بس ضروووووووووري قبل الإثنين يوصلني ولا ما منهن فايدة....

بانتظــــــــــــــــــــــار ردودكم.....

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

> مرحبا بنات^_^
> 
> بغيت وحده تسوي ورق عنب وتكون من عيمان لانه مره قريت موضوع لتاجره بس ماااذكر منو هي 
> وعيمان اجربلي

----------


## ريم الهير

بعدني ادور على مقص الحف وياريت التاجرات يساعدوني وياريت من الامارات لانه مافيني اطلب من برع لاني ادور كم من حبه بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ساعدوني ومشكورين

----------


## Um Hazzaa

أريد أشتري شنط ماركات جديده مب مستعملة وما أعرف أي وحده من التاجرات توفر ها النوع من البضاعة يا ريت تفيدوني.

----------


## امةالله

بنالت ابي مخورات بالجمله بس ابي اقل سعر ابيهم سعرهم مابين ال35 وال40 درهم الي عندها تراسلني بالصور على الخاص

----------


## برائة طفوله

ياجماعه ابا فستان يكوووون حلوووووووووو وفيه زيل 
وجنه قياسي اسمول مديم ماادري المهم وزني 53 واباه في حدود 500

----------


## انت غـلاي

ابا بجااااامات كم طويل وكم قصير وكت ,, بس اباهم ستااايل يعني موديلات يديده 

في انتظاركم

----------


## همس السحر

اللي تعرف مصممة ديكور لبوردات مدارس أو عندها أفكار حلوة اتخبرني الله يخليكم

----------


## Um Hazzaa

أريد وحده تطبخ أكلات مصرية محاشي وكشري ومكرونه بالباشميل تكون في أبوظبي وأتمنى سرعة الرد من الأخوات وشكرا

----------


## ALMazrouia

السلام عليكم

منو من التاجرات عندها استاندات لمشابك الشعر والشغابات

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

> مرحبا بنات^_^
> 
> بغيت وحده تسوي ورق عنب وتكون من عيمان لانه مره قريت موضوع لتاجره بس ماااذكر منو هي 
> وعيمان اجربلي

----------


## طفراانه

ادور عن شنط ماركات و طبعا مش اصليه بس نسخه للاصليه

----------


## انت غـلاي

شوفي اختنا ام عبد الرحمان6 
انتي شوفي الصور وبطيرين تاخذين من عندها .. بس اذا جربتي خبريني شو طعمه .. خاااااااطري فيه بس اترا اسير صوبها

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> انا ادور على جارج موبايل صيني
> 
> http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...4#post11089454

----------


## همس السحر

> اللي تعرف مصممة ديكور لبوردات مدارس أو عندها أفكار حلوة اتخبرني الله يخليكم

----------


## مسايا غاليري

ابغي سكارفات .. بس اشكال يديده .. واسعارهم حلوه .. 

عالخاص فديتكم

----------


## رقيقة

بغيت الشكر مال الجاي اللي ايي مغلف بأشكال غريبة وديزاينات حلوة

----------


## ثريا النجوم

بغيت وحده توفر لي جلابيات كويتيه وجلابيات البيت بالدانتيل بس تكون أسعارها متوسطه

----------


## saasmo

> أريد وحده تطبخ أكلات مصرية محاشي وكشري ومكرونه بالباشميل تكون في أبوظبي وأتمنى سرعة الرد من الأخوات وشكرا

----------


## انت غـلاي

احس اهني محد يرد علينا احسن يوم كان في البرونزيته

----------


## الاماراتيه2007

بنات أريد صندوق لحفظ الخواتم ..بلييييييييييييييييز

----------


## القصايد

انا عندي العاب زوجية


والسعر في الموضوع اللي بتوقيعي



 :Smile:

----------


## تاجره ف كل شي

خواتي منو تبيع شرات هالقماطات 
يااليت اللي اتعرف اتحط لي رابط العضوه

----------


## أم آمنة

ابغي حد يسوي لي نثور لولدي..بس سعره شامل التغليف يكون من 15 -20 

تقريبا من 70-80 حبة
في انتظاركم

----------


## ALN00R

الغاليات بغيت وحده توفر لي موبايل نوكيا 7280 
وقالوا لي انو في دبي يكون موجود بي مو في المولات طبعا في السوق العادي مدري الشعبي 
من تقدر توفره لي من التاجرات 
ضروري وشكرا 
هذا شكل الجوال

----------


## مسايا غاليري

ابغي سكارفات بنات .. 

والسعر معقول !!!

----------


## شيخه الغيد

اريد ساعه فالنتينو ....

----------


## الامنيات الثلاثة

عندي حوالي 130 حبة توزيعات أعراس بعضهم عطور ربع تولة وبعضهم تحف صغيرة 
أبا وحدة من التاجرات اتبيعهم لي لو ممكن

----------


## فطوم علوم

السلام عليكم 
خواتي منو تقدر توفري ماكينة عين الجمل وبسعر مناسب

----------


## RT000SH

الغاليات

ابا سليبنج باق والشنطه يكون طقم

----------


## x REEM x

مرحبا يا حلوات 

بغيت سجادة الصلاه اللي تيي مع الشيله ،،، الطقم ،،،،


لا تنسووووني

----------


## قصة عذابي

السلام عليكم 

انا بغيت هدية مميزة حق مولود

وتكون رائعة 

بليز مستعيله بالطلب

والسموحة

----------


## أم دانووه

بغيت كتب طبخ و حلويات مغربية منو تقدر توفرها لي بالسعر اللي تبغيه

----------


## zoomyat

خواتي

ادور على مخاوير حق البنات عمر 3 سنوات و8 سنوات ...
ابغي القطعه تكون راقيه والتطريز يكون حلو ويديد ... مليت من العادي

----------


## شيختكم انا

ابا حد يعرف يصمم فلاشااااااااااات ضروووووووووووووري

----------


## كلي استايل

بنات

منو التاجره اللي تبيع بسكوت فيه زعفران وهي تسوي اكثر من نوع، لاني رحت ازور وحده من الاهل وقالت لي ان التاجره موجوده بالمنتدى وانا سجلت بس عشان اطلب من عندها

وايد في خاطري تخبلت وايد على البسكوت واستحيت اسألها عن رقمها والله ان ريحة الزعفران تفوح وطعمه روعه وحتى عندها نوع من الحلويات شكله مثل الكور وفيه فستق وايد حلو بعد وعجبني تغليفها وايد راقي

----------


## تاجره ف كل شي

> خواتي منو تبيع شرات هالقماطات 
> يااليت اللي اتعرف اتحط لي رابط العضوه


محد رد علي وينكم؟؟

----------


## دلوعه الموت

بغيت بيجامات بس تكووون حلوة وباسعاار مناسبه,, للكبار طبعا ..

بغيتها ماتتعدي ال 100 درهم ..

----------


## أم خلفان

السلام عليكن خواتي

إذا في وحده تقدر تدلني في بوظبي أو توفر لي طاقة عباة الكريب السعودي و( نور أو ندى) قطعه يديده نازله بسعر حلو  :Smile:  
أنتظر الرد ...

----------


## فطوم علوم

> السلام عليكم 
> خواتي منو تقدر توفري ماكينة عين الجمل وبسعر مناسب

----------


## rose_dxb

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> السلام علييكم 
> 
> ...

----------


## عيميه22

السلام عليكم انا بغيت بدلات تنانير وقمصان او بناطلين وقمصان وبغيت بوت طويل بس بغيت طريقه التوصيل سلم واستلم والاسعار ما ابيهاا فوق ال100 درهم سوري طولت عليكم

----------


## أم زايد 77

ابغي شنطه لونها ذهبي فااااتح..ويكون حجمها وسط لا صغيييييره ولا كبيره ... وياليت بسررررررعه؟؟!!

----------


## دلوعه الموت

بغيت بجامات حلوة للكبار والاسعار ماتتعدي ال 100

وبغيت قلم تايد العجيب ..

----------


## حلاااااااايم

بنات ساعدوني الله يخليكم عيوني احولت من كثر ما أدور
أنا شايفه وحده قبل اتبيع مسابيح بلون علم الإمارات وميداليات بعد
ساعدوني اباهم ضروري ووين احصلها البنت
طرشولي ولو ع الخاص
الله يوفقـــــــــكن ...

----------


## حلاااااااايم

بنات ساعدوني الله يخليكم عيوني احولت من كثر ما أدور
أنا شايفه وحده قبل اتبيع مسابيح بلون علم الإمارات وميداليات بعد
ساعدوني اباهم ضروري ووين احصلها البنت
طرشولي ولو ع الخاص
الله يوفقـــــــــكن ...

----------


## farawla_1x1

بنات ظروري ابا تاجره تطلبلي شي من موقع ebay

----------


## يا رب لك م

السلاام عليكم 


مرحباا حبوباات 

ادري طلبي غريب بس .. 
منو تقدر توفر لي خيووط حلووة .. شرات اللي نسوي بهن الكروشية والتريكوو 

بس ابغي انوااع حلوووة وخيووط يديدة 

ومشكورااااااااات

----------


## ام احمد2

السلام عليكم حد يعرف وحدة اسمها ام راشد اتبيع عطور عربية هي اعتقد من دبي او الشارجة عنده حجر الاسود وعنبر الازرق والشيخة فاطمة والقاتل

----------


## روح داخل روح

ادور ع شيل الصفوه
ف ممكن تسااااااعدووني

----------


## اختارها قلبي

منو التاجره اللي اتيب توزيعات من امريكا كرستال وشموع وهالسوالف ضروري

----------


## اختارها قلبي

منو قاعده فامريكا وتقدر تاخذلي توزيعات من هناك ضرووووووووووووري

عاخاص

----------


## فروحة الحلوة

ابغي زيت النمل 

منو ممكن توفره لي؟

----------


## فروحة الحلوة

> ادور عن شنط ماركات و طبعا مش اصليه بس نسخه للاصليه


وانا بعد

----------


## كلي استايل

> بنات
> 
> منو التاجره اللي تبيع بسكوت فيه زعفران وهي تسوي اكثر من نوع، لاني رحت ازور وحده من الاهل وقالت لي ان التاجره موجوده بالمنتدى وانا سجلت بس عشان اطلب من عندها
> 
> وايد في خاطري تخبلت وايد على البسكوت واستحيت اسألها عن رقمها والله ان ريحة الزعفران تفوح وطعمه روعه وحتى عندها نوع من الحلويات شكله مثل الكور وفيه فستق وايد حلو بعد وعجبني تغليفها وايد راقي


بلييييييييييييييز ابغيها

----------


## farawla_1x1

بنات ظروري ابا تاجره تطلبلي شي من موقع ebay

----------


## ALN00R

> الغاليات بغيت وحده توفر لي موبايل نوكيا 7280 
> وقالوا لي انو في دبي يكون موجود بي مو في المولات طبعا في السوق العادي مدري الشعبي 
> من تقدر توفره لي من التاجرات 
> ضروري وشكرا 
> هذا شكل الجوال

----------


## أبيض وأسود

ابغي الشنطة لحفظ الملابس الداخلية

----------


## *Neat

\مرحبا خواتي
بغيت اعرف وين ايبيعون الاساو اللي ايكونن بالحبال الملونات
ويكون فيهن درهم و شي منهه نص باللون الذهبي و الفضي

كان شي في القرية بس مالحقة عليهن اتمني حد ايفيدني 

وهذي صورة توضيحية للاساور اللي بغيتهن
بس بدون القلب... الدرهم بيدور مكان القلب

 

ومشكوريييييييييين

----------


## Um Hazzaa

السلام عليكم:

منو التاجرة اللي توفر الساعات الماركة ، حاولت أتواصل مع إحدى التاجرات ولكن من غير رد، الرجاء اللي تعرف تاجرة تبيع ها النوع من الساعات ترسلي على الخاص

----------


## اسويرا

بغيت بودرة جريماس
ياليت اللي تعرف وين احصلها تتواصل وياي

----------


## أم ريمااني

خواتي يمكن تعطوني اسماء التاجرات الي يبعن قطع مع شيلهن..

----------


## النوسة

السلام عليكم
بغيت اعرف منو التاجرات اللي يبيعن أطقم النفاس
وابي شي مفصل شوي .. يعني صور واضحه مو مختفيه
مع الاسعار والقطع


لاني جاده
والسموحه

----------


## عتوقة

شفت مره موضوع اكسسورات مجموعه فرفشة الملونه 

ياليت اللي تشوف الموضوع تعطيني الرابط

----------


## همس السحر

يا جماعة الله يخليكم دلوني على تاجرة اتغلف دفاتر وملفات ضروري

----------


## شبيه الورد

ادور هالفون Nokia 8800 Gold Arte
اللي تروم اتييبه من برع بسعر مناسب ترسلي رسالة خاصة
الصورة فالمرفقات 
الفون للحين مش نازل فالامارات  :Frown:

----------


## اليشمك

بنات ابا فناجين الشوكالاته بسرعه

----------


## اليشمك

رفع الله يرضى علي وعليكم

----------


## tiny_doc

> خواتي منو تبيع شرات هالقماطات 
> يااليت اللي اتعرف اتحط لي رابط العضوه


الغالية انا اوفر هالقماطات و رابط الموضوع اليديد فتوقيعي

----------


## بـراءة

> خواتي يمكن تعطوني اسماء التاجرات الي يبعن قطع مع شيلهن..


ان بعد اذا ما عليكم امر

----------


## بسمة ابويه

خواتي اريد وحده اتسوي طبعة خوار للقطع وبسعر اوكي والقطع من عندي

----------


## مدام روز

بغيت حد اشتري منه طقم ربى حق المستشفى بس ماابي وايد قطع لان الغالبية تكون فيه قطع وايد ومالها داعي انا ابي طقم سرير الام وطقم لسرير البيبي يعني مدس وقماط وفراش وبدله يعني 
وعادي اذا فيه زباله وعلبه كلينكس يعني بالكثير 10 قطع ويكون سعرها معقول حتى لو كان استعمال نظيف ويكون لبنت بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ساعدوني

----------


## انت غـلاي

ممكن هــــــــــــــــــــدية مميزه لريلي ,,, شي يكون صغير وحلو 

ممكن خوووووووووووووووووواتي

----------


## نقشة**

بنات ابا فساتين بنات اصغار 5-6سنوات والاسعار

----------


## عائشة مايد

السلام عليكم


بنات بليز اللي اتعرف منوه التاجره اللي عندها ساعات GF اتخبرني


لاني نسيت اسمها ومن يومين وانا يالسه ادور موضوعها 

وهاي صوره من مجموعتها 



وشكرا جزيلا لكم

خلاص حبايبي لقيت التاجره وهذا رابطها لو حد حب يدخل

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=404973

----------


## DNAexpert

اتمنى حد يوفر لي جهاز الضباب ... للحفلات ويكون موجود في الامارات وحد يوفره لي ..


السنة تمنيت حد يوفر لي هدايا للبنات المتفوقات واخر شي اشتريت لهم فلاش ميموري 
كنت اتمنى حد عنده هدايا بسيطة باسعار حلوة تنفع للاعداد الكبيرة ...

وبعد تقشير الشفاف للجسم منو يقدر يوفره لي !!

دمتم بخير !!

----------


## fifi_girl

أرييد شنط ماركة حلوة يكون الدفع سلم و أستلم

والأسعار حلوة ^^

----------


## مدام روز

:12 (4): 


> بغيت حد اشتري منه طقم ربى حق المستشفى بس ماابي وايد قطع لان الغالبية تكون فيه قطع وايد ومالها داعي انا ابي طقم سرير الام وطقم لسرير البيبي يعني مدس وقماط وفراش وبدله يعني 
> وعادي اذا فيه زباله وعلبه كلينكس يعني بالكثير 10 قطع ويكون سعرها معقول حتى لو كان استعمال نظيف ويكون لبنت بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ساعدوني


محد رد علي ساعدوني يعطيكم العافية

----------


## منّايه

السلام عليكم 

منو من الخوات عندها ستاند على شكل إيد ؟
للإكسسوارات !!!

----------


## fajar

انا ابغي مانيكان العدد 2 او 3

----------


## أم عــلاوي

الغاليات اخوي بيترفع قريب وبغيت اهديه

طقم مكتبي راقي منو عندها او تقدر توفره لي بليز باسرع وقت

----------


## شـوق الامارات

بنات العين منو تروم توفر لي علاقه الشيل من دايسو؟؟؟

----------


## مكحولة العيان

السلام عليكم

لوسمحتوا أريد أحد يعرف 
ورق جدران
أسم الحرمه لي تيبها

ومشكورين

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

ياريت لو وحده من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي شنطة حافظات السوع والخواتم اتراسلني ع الخاص ،، ويا الصور بلييز ^_^

----------


## عمري زايد

وين اقدر احصل شوايات للحوم وغيرها بالكهربا

----------


## منّايه

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> منو من الخوات عندها ستاند على شكل إيد ؟
> للإكسسوارات !!!


خواتي يا ريت اللي بتتواصل ويايه تراويني الصور !!!!

----------


## بنــuaeــت

أرجووووووووكم 
أبا ضرووووووووووري مشد أندونيسي

اللي عندها انتظرها ع الخاص

----------


## رقيقة

منو من التاجرات تقدر اتوفر لي فستان بيبي ماركة معروفة من عمر 0 الى 3 اشهر
ياريت لو أرماني او بيربري او ديور او من هالماركات المعروفة

لأني اباه هدية

----------


## أم دومي

أبغي قماطات أمريكا منو تعرف Tiny_doc الرجاء مراسلتي

----------


## وفية للأبد

بغيت اعرف منو التاجره اللي اتييب شنط ماركة جووتشي بسعر اقل ياليت اللي اتعرف ماتبخلي علي
نسيت اسمها

----------


## ام مـوزة

*ممكن وحده من الخوات تووفرلي الشبه ( بودرة تستخدم لازالة العرق )*

----------


## نسيم الورد

مرحبا بنات ... بغيت اعرف منو التاجره اللي توفر مكيب بن ناي ؟؟؟

----------


## عسل مر

منوه يوفر شراشف السرير بالحشو لمقاس نفر ونص

----------


## gifts11

هلا أنا أدور قوالب للكب كيك بأشكال متنوعه
وبعد للكيك

----------


## ابنة الإمارات

أبغي مقص الحف الذهبي

----------


## احساس بنوته

السلام عليكم . .
اخواتي بغ ـيت جهاز غزل البنات
متوسط الحجم
اذا تعرفون حد يبيعه فالامارات
سواء محل او تاجره

والسموحه منكم . .

----------


## ..دلوعة ريلها

بليز الي تعرف اتخبرني منو التاجره الي تبيع الستاند حق الشغابات الي شكلها مدور وتفدرين ادورينها وتجي ب3 احجام بليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ز عسىربي يوفقكم انشاءالله

----------


## عصفورة راك

السلام عليكم 
الغاليات بغيت شنطة الحلاقه الرجالية ابغي اهديها لريلي بسرعه بليييييييييييييز انا كنت شايفتنها بس نسيت نك التاجرة الي اتعرف اطرشيلي ع الخاص لاني اخاف انسى اشيك اهنه 
والسموحه منكن

----------


## عصفورة راك

> هلا أنا أدور قوالب للكب كيك بأشكال متنوعه
> وبعد للكيك


حبوبه بتلقين في جمعية سبينس اشكال وانواع وكل الاحجام الي فبالج 
والله يسرلج امورج

----------


## أم آمنة

ابغي استيكرات اللاب توب اللي تكون من برع وداخل اللي عندها تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

خواتي التاجرات

اللي عندها الألعاب الزوجية..

لعبة القبلات الساخنة / لعبة غرفة النوم / لعب الشوكولاته / لعبة اذبة القلوب / لعبة الكريستال

رجاء اتخبرني

ومشكووووووووووووورين

----------


## ريــــم

ابا دهن عوووود سيوفي

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابا بيجااامات للكبااار ( مش لبس نوووم )
يعني يكون بنطلون و قميص او شوت وقميص او قميص طويل
السعر مايزيد عن ال 100

----------


## Creative

لو سمحتوو بغيت علاقات للاكسسوارات (شغاب،، اساور،، قولب..... إلخ) ضروري

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

خواتي التاجرات

اللي عندها الألعاب الزوجية..

لعبة القبلات الساخنة / لعبة غرفة النوم / لعب الشوكولاته / لعبة اذبة القلوب / لعبة الكريستال

رجاء اتخبرني

----------


## روح غايب

ابا فساتين فخمة وووووووايد شغل عليها

----------


## أم منصور5

مرحبا بغيت بدل سورية وياريت من سوريا
الاعمار من 5 -6 - 7- 8 -10

----------


## شاعرة العشق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


هلا بنووتاااات شاحااالكم ؟؟


فدييتكم منو تقدر تووفر لي شراات هالاساااااور او ويين اقدر احصلهم



اللي تعرف ياااارييت ترااسلني

----------


## ام مـوزة

*مرحباا

ابا كابات رجالية ماركة ..

وابا حلوبات بس تكون علب ..

اتمنى فهمتوني يعني بوكس مستطيل او مربع حجمه وسط ..*

----------


## بنــuaeــت

مرحبا خواتي 

بغيت أهدي ريلي ساعة فخمة 

اللي عندها ما تبخل علي 

انتظر ردها ع الخاص 

ضرووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## ريــــم

ابا دهن عوووود سيووووووفي

----------


## الدمعة اليتيمة

انا بغيت الكاميرا الصغيرة لمراقبة الخدامات 

بليز ابغيها ضروري

----------


## 70o0r

أبغي طاولات لاب توب

----------


## أم آمنة

أبغي زيوت عطرية لصناعة العطور

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

الكاميرات بتلاقينها في السوق الصيني

----------


## onood

السلاام عليكم والرحمه 

اشحااالكم خواااتي 

لوو سمحتووا بغيت شنطه خاااه بكاميرا احتراافيه مب مهم اذا كاانت على الكتف ولا على الايد المهم تكوون خفيفه ومنسقه ( يعني لما احط الكاميرا والعدساات تكوون مرتبه ولا تتلخبت الاشياااء ) 

وبغيت بعد شنطه خاااصه بالترااايبووت ( الحامل الثلاااثي ))

والي عندها بلييز تتواااصل وياااي ع الخااص لاني ناادرا ما ادخل المنتداا 

تحياااتي وفي انتظااااركم ........

----------


## بحور الغزارة

هلا أخواتي -- ياريت إللي عندها فستان حمل مقاس لارج ويكون لحامل في الشهر السابع وفوق اطرشلي صورته على الخاص ضروري0

----------


## ام مـوزة

خواتي اللي عندها جنين القمح ياريت تراسلني ..

----------


## شاعرة العشق

ابي جهاز تثبيت الفصووووف 

بسعر حلووو 

الي عندها تراااسلني بسرع وقت

----------


## ام مـوزة

*خواتي الله يخلييييييكن ابا هالكريماااااات ظروووري


Eldoquin Forte 4% cream

و

Diprosalic

و

Bepanthen

الله يخلييكن راسلوني ع الخاص*

----------


## أم شهد2009

مرحبا
لو سمحتو بغيت جلابيات مع الدانتيل حق الحامل وما بعد الولادة؟

----------


## الريـم

بغيت تي شيرتات بدون اي رسومات 
الالوان يا ابيض او اسود نص كم والقياس سمول او ميديام

----------


## نور زوجها

منو تبيع غشاوي فديتكم يا ليت تعطوني أسامي التاحرات ومواضيعهم عسب أختار عكيفي وشكرا  :Smile:

----------


## ريم الهير

هلا الغاليات علومكم بغيت المشد الاندنوسي بس ما اعرف اسم التاجره 
ساعدونيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييي

----------


## بيت الرومنسية

لو سمحتو خواتي انا اريد مفرش لسرير البيبي وسريري انا للمستشفي بسعر معقول والمولود اذا راد الله بنيه بلييززززززززززز انا الحين في الشهر التاسع

----------


## ام ندى ...

خواتي الي تقدر توفر لي عسل طبيعي ؟؟؟؟

----------


## marwa2005

> خواتي الي تقدر توفر لي عسل طبيعي ؟؟؟؟

----------


## princess_1

> خواتي الي تقدر توفر لي عسل طبيعي ؟؟؟؟



مرحبا الغاليات أقدر أيبلكن عسل طبيعي وفنان بعد بس شو العسل اللي تبنه سمر ولا سدر ؟

----------


## شيخه الغيد

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته ^.^.


خواتي منوه تقدر توفر لي هالشنط ...


حتى لو تقليد ..














وهذا الخاتم ..

----------


## سراب 44

خواتي منو تقدر توفر لي تحاميل المحل والاعشاب اعتقد لونها بني اتمنى يكون الرد على الخاص ؟؟؟

----------


## مهره*

ادور على كريمات اساس من ماركة جيرلان

مع خافي الحواجب وكونسيلر

----------


## الحياة***

أنا أبغي وحده من التاجرات ( تسويلي رزونامه أو مذكره أو كتيب صغير ) عبارة عن أذكار والصور ..

الرد ع الخاص ...

----------


## أم سلطان55

أنا أدور عن غرشة العطر البلاستيك ك تستر ..للعطور حجمها تقريبا 2-3 أنش هذا الطول ..

----------


## أم كشخه

منو تقدر توفرلي نعل رياييل بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز ابغي نعال حلوه ولو شي بربري يكون اوكي بلييييييز اللي عندها تخبلاني عالخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص بلييييييييييييييييز

----------


## شيخه الغيد

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته ^.^.
> 
> 
> خواتي منوه تقدر توفر لي هالشنط ...
> 
> 
> حتى لو تقليد ..
> 
> 
> ...


 



انزين حد يرد علينا ع الاقل ..

----------


## نبض القلم

ادرو فساتين حلوة وراقية للإيجار علشان عرس عندنا

منو عندها او تعرف اماكن حلو وتاجر 

جزاكن الله الف خير

----------


## بنت شربت

منو عنده بزم بس اشكال غريبة؟؟

----------


## كندويشه

:Salam Allah: 
مراحب يابنوتات الامارات اللي انا اعشقها واعشق اهلها ياحبايبي انا من السعوديه وابغى غرض من السوق الصيني عندكم من اللي فيكم دايما تزوره؟؟
لاني ابوصيها تصورلي الغرض قبل يعني ما ابيها تعنى عشاني
ياحلوات اي وحده عندها استعداد تخدمني تراسلني ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورين مقدما يابنات زايد :Kafara:

----------


## نور حياتي

ابغي وحدة تسوي اكلات تكون من الشااارجة


ضروري يا بنات

----------


## umshosho

*اخواتي التجارات،،،

الي تعرف اي وحدة هني في المنتدى تبيع من البلاستيكات الي ينحطن على الحواجب و ترسمهن بطريقة حلوة يا ريت تطرشلي اسمها او تطرشلي اللينك على الخاص او ترد على في الموضوع هني اي شي... 

تعبت و انا ادور على هالمنتج و كل الي احصلهم موجودين في السعودية و انا اريد تاجرة موجودة هني في الامارات... 


هذي صورة للمنتج الي تكلمت عنه ... انا اريد هاذا او شي مشابه له... 

مشكوورررات خواتي و متأكدة انكن ما بتقرصن وياي....

ام شوشة
*

----------


## سيدرة

موفقين

----------


## روح غايب

حبوبات ابا اغراض من موقع ثاني بس المشكلة ان البنت من السعوديه .... وانا ماقدر اتواصل وياها منو تساعدني .. لان السالفه فيها الدفع ع بنك سعودي وانا ماعمري طرشت بيزات ع البنوك ....؟؟؟

----------


## لوســـــي

بغيت عدسات توتي نظر او بيج اي وابغيها سلم واستلم

----------


## يا رب لك م

السلاام عليكن حبيبااتي 


منو الشطووره اللي بتقدر توفر لي عطوور فرنسية مركزة 100% بسعر حلوو ومغري 


فديتكن ردن علي بالخااص

----------


## جوهره مكنونه

تااااجراااات الرومانسيات بغيت بتلات ورد حمرااا ضروووووووووري توصلني باجر بوظبي  :Frown:

----------


## روح غايب

حبوبات ابا اغراض من موقع ثاني بس المشكلة ان البنت من السعوديه .... وانا ماقدر اتواصل وياها منو تساعدني .. لان السالفه فيها الدفع ع بنك سعودي وانا ماعمري طرشت بيزات ع البنوك ....؟؟؟

----------


## نور كل المدينه

بنات منو التاجرات تبيع شنط للجامعه اريد علشان الابتوب وملفات انتظركم اريد ظروري

----------


## mmks75

السلام عليكم خواتي
منو تقدر اتوفر لي هدية عيد الأم حق يدوتي؟؟

----------


## غلا البدر

أنا ابى منظم المكياج اللي ينحط عالتسريحة..امنوا تقدر توفرلي ؟؟؟

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

استيكراااااااااب لاب توب
يالييت ع الخااااااااص 
بلييييييييييييز

----------


## الوطنية

انا بغيت ملابس بنوتات من 3- 12 شهر بس تكون رووووووعه 
وابي جنطة حق اغراض البنوتة الصغيرة 

ثااااااااااااااااااانكس

----------


## أم عصفور الجنة

بنات في وحدة ف المنتدى تبيع دهن عود و بخور من عند الشيوخ انا ضيعت الموضوع ساعدوني باسم العضوة عسب اتواصل معاها 
و مشكورين

----------


## DLA3 FZA3

مرحبا الساع
ماعليكم امر بغيت حناء شخصيات ام خماس من اي عضو اطلب ولينك الموضوع بشوف شكل الحناء

بليز لي عندها اي فكره تراسلني ع الخاص ضروري 

وشكرا مقدما

----------


## Designer-L

بغيييت شباصات ساتان وشيفون وتور فخمه وتنفع لزهبة عروووووووووووس

ضرووري عالخاص تعبت وانا ادور فالمنتدى

----------


## خشف الريم

انا بغيت كريم فيبكس للعرق والروج السحري ووجهاز الرسم عالاظافر مناكير الوانها روعه واهم شي اسعار اوكي

----------


## عيون حياتوه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

منو يبيع ستكرات جدراااااااااااااااااااااااان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بلييييييييييييز

----------


## حديث الورد

بنات اللي تعرف وين بحصل حيول اللولو او الكرستال بس الرفاع ياليت تراسلني ويكون اساسهن ذهبي

تسلمون  :Smile:

----------


## بحور الغزارة

هلا أخواتي---- بغيت العباية الفخمة إللي تكون شيلتها لاصقة فيها و مطرزة على الاطراف إللي اتكون مناسبة على الفساتين مثل عبايا عبد الله حسين خنجي ياريت تكونون فهمتوني --ومشكوووووورات

----------


## مزاجيــه

السلاام عليكم خواتي
انا اول مرة اطلب

طالبتكم طلبه

ابي زيت النمل للشعر الغير مرغوب فيه
انا حصلته بس فالسعودية 
ما عرف اذا موجود هني ولا لا

----------


## ريم797

لوسمحتن يابنات ابغي اي وحده تبيع شيل للصلاه وطبعا مع الاسعار

----------


## نسمة خير

مرحبا
انا ادور قباضات الشعر ياريت اللي عندها تراسلني على الخاص

انا كنت شايفه وحده من فترة منزله موديلات حلوة والحين مب محصله الموضوع

----------


## fat0o0ma

بنات في وحده تطرز ع الفوط اي كلمه تبينها اللي تعرف موظوعها تخبرني بليز

----------


## mzaaj

ابا قلوس توفيسد اللي يكبر الشفايف ليش كل التاجرات مخلص من عندهم

----------


## حلم الأحلام

اريد عرض على فساتين زفاف حلوة وناعمة وما تكون مطرزة كثير وتلمع كثير لاني احب السمبل وياريت الاسعار

----------


## عواشى 2007

مرحب 
ابي وحدة تبيع شنط وساعات واكسسوارات ماركات تقليد وبسعر مناسب لتواصل على الخاص

----------


## صغيرونه123

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواتي انا ادور الاستيكرات مال نقوش الحنا وارجوا من الاخوات التاجرات اتساعدني اف هالموضوع وشكرا

----------


## صغيرونه123

وارجوا انكم اتردون علي عالخاص الله يخليكم بغيته ضروري والسموحه عل الازعاج

----------


## كندويشه

بنات انا شفت بالمنتدى وحده تبيع اكياس هدايابالدرزن بس ضيعت موضوعها وانا ابي الاكياس من تقدر تفيدني الله يجزاهاخير

----------


## منّايه

السلام عليكم 

بغيت جنط كبار نفس اللي يحطون فيهن المكياج بس على ترولي .. 
أعتقد الجنطه تكون فضيه شرات الصندوق وبعجلات .. 

يا ريت اللي بتطرشلي تحط صورة الجنطه من برع وشو فيها من الداخل وقياسها 

عشان آوضح أكثر أنا اباها عشان آغراض الأشغال اليدويه أدوات ومقصات وغيره 
مب عشان المكياج

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أريد/دخوون/للبيت/حلووة/وتثبت..
وبسعر/معقول/لأني/بأطلب/منه/كمية..
وشكراً/مقدما/
وبالتووفيق/للجميع/إن شاءالله..

ح ـمدَه

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

مراااااااااااحب

أنا أبغي الصندوق مال السوع

اللي عندها اتراسلني لو سمحتم

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

بنات اللي عندها حركة اني أحط عليها الشباصات (القبضات)

اتراسلني بليييييييييييييييز

----------


## ام خليفه20

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

خواتيه التاجرات بقيت حد يوفرلي من قطع الملح الحجري المخلوط مع المر (وهو يوضع عادة في آخر الدورة للنظافه ويكون بحجم صغير جدااا)، فاللي تقدر توفرلي منه أو تعرف حد يبيعه لوسمحتوا تدلني عليها... 

ولكم مني الشكر والدعاء بالتوفيق

بانتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار ردودكم..........

----------


## بنت شنقيط

السلام عليكم 
سيداتي 
انا سيدة من موريتانيا كنت حابة الاقي تاجرة اتعامل معاها كي تزودني 
بالتجارة التالية :
شنط - لانجري - اكسسوارات - ملابس أطفال- وإذا في أشياء ثانية بشوفها يمكن تكون فكرة جديدة بعد يرجى إفادتي ورد علي مشكورين.

----------


## سراب 44

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
> 
> خواتيه التاجرات بقيت حد يوفرلي من قطع الملح الحجري المخلوط مع المر (وهو يوضع عادة في آخر الدورة للنظافه ويكون بحجم صغير جدااا)، فاللي تقدر توفرلي منه أو تعرف حد يبيعه لوسمحتوا تدلني عليها... 
> 
> ولكم مني الشكر والدعاء بالتوفيق
> 
> بانتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار ردودكم..........



وانا بعد ادور من فتره بس ماحصلت ياليت حد يفيدنا

----------


## حور@UAE

مفارش سرير للأطفال

----------


## Miss_Shamsya

بغيت وحده توفرلي علبتين لحفظ السوع وياليت علاقه للشغابات وياليت لو وحده تبيعلي العاب زوجيه ومشكورين مقدمااا

----------


## ام مـوزة

*اللي عندها للبيع كانون 450d

تراسلني*

----------


## ام روضـــة

منو من التاجرات تسوي حلويات .. بعلب صغار شرات علب الحلوى
للتوزيعات 
وياليت فبوظبي اذا تعرفون
مشكورين مقدما

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

يااااااااااااتاجراااتنا العزيزات

بغيت علب لحفظ الساعات

وأي حركة حلوة علشان تنحط عليها القبضات

----------


## العوش99

..

هلا خواتي .. 

من تقدر توفرلي شي من بلاد الشام ؟؟


من من التاجرات تعيش هناك ؟؟

بليز اللي تعرف تراسلنيه على الخاص

----------


## سر الحياه

اخواتي في وحده كانت اتبيع مثل سرير للطفل وهو بنفس الوقت ايكون مثل شنطة يتسكر اذا بغيت اشله معاي اي مكان وفيه عند راس الطفل ليت 
وعلى الجوانب مثل الحواجزز عشان تحمي الطفل ياريت احد يساعدني 
وهو كان ينباع اتوقع ب 500 وشيئ
ياريت اللي تقدر اتساعدني اتقولي

----------


## mzaaj

ابي قلوس توفيسد

----------


## النظرة الخجولة

موفقة حبيبتي 

للرفع ^_^

----------


## جمر بارد

ابغي زيت الصبار للشعر

----------


## اماراتيــه

السلام علييييكم....
أنا ادور على استكرات جدران ......

----------


## فيروزه

بنات منوه تعرف التاجرة اللي تفصل حمالة للطفل يعني تحطين الطفل على صدرك والقماش تحته بدل ما تركيزين حمل الطفل على ايدك . ماادري عرفتو شو اقصد؟؟

----------


## ورده.ورديه

هلا
انا ادور على اطقم الصلاه ( شيله + سجاده)
من فتره حصلت وحده تبيع بس الحين نسيتها

----------


## ام شهودي

منو تروم اتوفرلي هالارقام من مناكير فور لايف

25
35
40 حبتين
47 حبتين
56
16
39
55
67
57
28
59
بليييييز ضروري اللي تروم اطرشلي على الخاص عشان اتواصل وياها

----------


## سر الحياه

اخواتي في وحده كانت اتبيع مثل سرير للطفل وهو بنفس الوقت ايكون مثل شنطة يتسكر اذا بغيت اشله معاي اي مكان وفيه عند راس الطفل ليت 
وعلى الجوانب مثل الحواجزز عشان تحمي الطفل ياريت احد يساعدني 
وهو كان ينباع اتوقع ب 500 وشيئ
ياريت اللي تقدر اتساعدني اتقولي

----------


## mozani

لو سمحتن ..

لو وحده تعرف صالون ف العين يمكيجون حلوو ف ياريت تخبرني 

لان عندي عرس اختيه جرييب وابا اعرف..

مابا حرمه يعني تيني وجيه لا ابا صالون ..

ف ياريت ما تبخلون عليه ..
وبكون شاكره لكن

----------


## ام شهودي

البحث عن التاجره ياسمينا ابي رابط لملفها الشخصي

----------


## فروحة الحلوة

ابغي الطقم لمربي - اللي هو مفرش السرير مع مفرش البيبي وشنطة البيبي وشنطة اغراضه... واي شئ زيادة ماادري بعد شو ايي معاه

ومشكورات

----------


## دلوعة الدرمكي

بنات انا ابى الكيك فاونديشن ماركة بناي الي عندها تراسلني

----------


## جسي_2009

اريد مساعدتي في شراء ملابس تنكريه لولدي لحفلة عيد ميلاده علما انني من مصر واريده ضروووووووري جدا جدا ارجوكم ساااااااااااااااااااعدوني واهتموا بموضوعي ارجوكم

----------


## كزابلانكا

بغيت نفس هذا الجهاز الصغير

وهو خاص بالاستيكرات 

يعني يسوي استكر 

اسمه استيكر ميكر

هذا شكله



اللي تقدر اتوفرلي اياه اتراسلني عالخاص بليييييييييز

----------


## ALN00R

> الغاليات بغيت وحده توفر لي موبايل نوكيا 7280 
> وقالوا لي انو في دبي يكون موجود بي مو في المولات طبعا في السوق العادي مدري الشعبي 
> من تقدر توفره لي من التاجرات 
> ضروري وشكرا 
> هذا شكل الجوال



*ابييه بلييييييييييييز ساعدوني*

----------


## دلوعة1

مرحبا ....
بغيت استكرات حنا منو من التاجرات تبيعها ...

----------


## نانوس الورديه

في وحده من التاجرات طرشتلي تنكري عروس
ياريت الي عندها طرشلي

----------


## احتاجك..

> بغيت نفس هذا الجهاز الصغير
> 
> وهو خاص بالاستيكرات 
> 
> يعني يسوي استكر 
> 
> اسمه استيكر ميكر
> 
> هذا شكله
> ...

----------


## اليــــاسيــــه

مرحبا خواتي ... من فتره قريبه كانت وحده من الخوات تبيع مراضع فيهن بيب مريحه للأستعمال بدون ماتمسكينها اويمسكها البيبي ابا منها ضروري وابا حول 6 تقريبا ظروري بنات

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

مراحب يا تاجراتنا العزيزات

من فترة شفت وحدة من التاجرات

عندها قطع (هالوا كيتي)

اللي عندها بليز اتخبرني

----------


## النوسة

السلام عليكم
خواتي بغيت ستيكرات حجم كبير
واشكال ورود .. وافضل ما يكون فيهن الوان وايد
لاني ابا الصقهن على خلفيه حمرا

وما يتأثرن بالماااي
يعني مب شررات ستيكرات اللاب توب ,, لأ
الستيكرات اللي تتلصق على الجدار وجيه
وما يكون حجمهن كبير 

وشكرا
^^

----------


## zoomyat

تاجرات ..

منو تقدر توفر لي يونيفورم الخدم بس بسعر مب اكثر عن 40 درهم ... والكم يكون طويل او ثلاث ارباع ... 

كانت في وحده اتبيع ع 30 وراسلتها وعقب اختفت ولا قامت اترد علي !!! 
ابغي وحده اكيد تبا اتبيع مب بس اتقول انا عندي وتختفي يوم اقولها ابغي واعطيها بياناتي

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

انا صارلي فترة ادور على مكان يبيعون فيه بناطلين قطن او سترتج بألوان مختلفة لكن طويل لقياس 16

منو من التاجرات تروم توفر لي؟؟

تراسلي على الخاص

الله يحفظكن

----------


## ام بخيتة

بغيت قطع نادية المنصوري تميت ادورهن فالمول البرونزي وما حصلت

----------


## يا رب لك م

السلاام عليكم حبيبااتي التااجراات 

رجعت لكن ويا طلبااتي اللي ما تخلص 

ما علييه استحملني هال كم من يوووم 


انزين 

منو تقدر توفر لي صناديق للهدايا بالاحجاام .. 
مثل هذيلا 



واكسواراات للصندوق مثل هالاشيااء واللي عندها أحلى تطرش صوبي



وبعد ابغي دباديب حلووة وكيوت وضريفة .. مثلا .. بطة .. ناقة .. دبدوب .. قطوة .. باحجام الصناديق .. 

عسب احط فيهن 
هدية + دبدوب + اكسسواراات فالصندووق .. 
وابغي اللون يكون رجالي .. يعني مب وردة وهالسسوالف .. لووول ادري وايد اتشرط .. 


والله يوفجكن يالتاجراات جميعااا

----------


## رقيقة

حد يقدر ايوفر لي سيديهات الحصري او اي قارئء ثاني اللي ايعلم الأطفال

يعني يقول الآية وحد يرددها بعده ....يسمعونها الأطفار ومع التكرار يحفظون 

اللي عندها اتراسلني بليز


وبغيت بعد الملف الشخصي لأم أريج دورته وماحصلته 

ابا أطلب منها السيديهات التعليمية للأطفال 

واذا حد عنده ويقدر ايوفرهم لي يراسلني

----------


## حلم الأحلام

من تقدر توفر لي شيلات بلون اسود غامق ساااادة وما بيها تطريز ؟ ما تكون خفيفة تكون ثقيلة شوي وناعمة ابي البسها على بنطلون دجينز وبلوزة طويلة للعمل

----------


## الفخامة

خواتي التاجرات 
كانت وحدة عارضة شنط للسوع أحجام مختلفة 
ف إللي عندها شراتها تراسلني ع الخاص لو تسمح
نفس الي فالصورة

----------


## قطرية81

السلام عليكم خواتي...

بعد صولات وجولات في المنتدى .. وصلت للسته المشتريات اللي ابيها ومالقيتها  :Smile: 

1- بوكسات الملابس الداخليه (اختي جوهره القصر تبيعهم بس ماردت علي قلت اشوف اذا حد غيرها يقدر يوفره)
2-شيل/لبس/وقايه للصلاه.. النوع اللي يكون نفس الجلباب الواسع ومعاه شيله مخيطه ومثبته فيه
3-زيت النمل وزيت جنين القمح
4-مقص الحف
5- كحل الاثمد الاصلي

مشكورين مقدما  :Smile:

----------


## قصة عذابي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

انا اذكر مرة قريت موضوع عبارة عن هدية رجالية

تضمن شنطة فيها معدات الحلاقة والشنطة كان لونها سلفر

اتمنى اني الاقي طلبي

----------


## أسرار111

من تقدر توفر لي مانيكان للايجار ؟؟

----------


## rose_dxb

الي يسون حلوياات 


خاطري في حلاوه الاوريوو بالجبن ....


بلييييييييييييييييييز فخاطري .... الي تعرف لا تبخل عليه ... و كل شي بسعره ان شاء الله

----------


## ![ملكية]!

آلسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ’’


خوآآآتيه منوو فيكن تعرف حرمه " مصررريه " تقدر تسويلنــآ محآشي ورق عنب وو ملفــوف وكوسـآ ؟؟

حتى لو مآكنت هالحرمـه تآجره مممممم يعنـي لو وحده فيكن آمهـآ ربي يحفظهـآ مصريه وتقدر تسويلنـآ هب مشكله وبنتفق ع السعــر ان شـآء الله 



ويآليت آلحرمه تكون من جلبــآ ولا آلفجيـــره ^_^




آختكن ف آللـه ’

----------


## شاعرة العشق

> ابي مثل هذووول وبسعر حلووو 
> 
> 
> الي عندها تراسلني 
> 
> ^__^

----------


## يا رب لك م

السلام عليكم حبيبااتي 


منو تقدر توفر لي ساعات رجالية ماركات .. وبسعر حلو و رمزي .. 

وربي يوفجكن جميييييييع ..

----------


## غرشوبه رعبوبه

ابی قباضات شعر

----------


## VIP..VIP

ابي وحده تطلب لي من موقع بالنت

----------


## كزابلانكا

ابا من هذي الشنط اللي اتكون خاصة بالأعراس والسهرات وبسعر حلو ومناسب 

وتستخدم غالبا للموبايل فيي حجمها صغير

واتكون امرصعة بكريستال سوارفسكي





هذي نماذج ...يعني موشرط نفس الشكل بس ابا من هالنوع اللي كله سوارفسكي 

^_^

----------


## ummzayed

في وحدة عرضت ساعات ماركة GF
و ناسية منو ؟

----------


## ام شعرغجري

هلا خواتي انا حامل وبعدني في الخامس وادور ملابس نيو بيبي للاولاد + القماطات الامريكيه اذكر تاجره من التاجرات كانت تبيعهن + قماطات الماركه مثل ديور وغيرها بس ما اذكر التاجره انا دخلت موقع امازون بس قلت بتشوف منتداي اول 
ومشكورات خواتي عاد ردن علي فديتكن

----------


## شراتوووو

ابغي تاجره اتبيع طقم النفاس كيوت

وابغي توزيعات كيوت للبيبي

----------


## x REEM x

*يا حبوبات منو تبيع مثل هالطاوله أو تقدر توفرها لي 


*

----------


## Dabdoooby

مرحبا.. كان في موضوع عن بيع جهاز شد و تكبير الصدر.....

هل الجهاز بعده متوفر ؟ و كيف ممكن أحصل عليه .. 

منو بتساعدني بليز؟؟

----------


## أم سلطان 606

خواتي أنا أدور عن أدوات حلاقة كاملة للرجال أبا اهديها لزووجي ممكن وحدة تدليني عليها..

----------


## الجودية

خوااااااتي انا احتاااااااااااااااااااااااااج .. 

نوكيا N85

http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n85-2496.php

----------


## الجودية

رجاااااااااءا الطلب عاجل لانه هدية ^^

----------


## ندى عمر

السلام عليكم 
ابغي اسوي هدية لمولودة بنت بس بطريقة روعة ويديدة

----------


## ام بخيتة

بغيت كتالوجات التاجرة ( الغلا مريم) لقمصان النوم

----------


## dalo3ti_22

السلام عليكم حبيباتي ممكن تساعدوني احتاج أكواب بلاستيك مثل مال ستاربكس الي غطاته مثل القبه مب فلات بس احتاجها حجم صغير( ميني سايز) دورة في كذا مصنع وما لقيت الحجم الي اباه (في بوظبي ) فلكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان  :Smile:

----------


## مجنونة بحبه

مرحبا بنوتات
نبي أصحاب الخبرة يتفاعلوا ويانا
طبعا بما انا منتداناالغالي مليئ بستات البيوت و الزوجات أصحاب الخبرة الواسعة،، حبيت أسألكم عن لعبة الشوكولاته؟؟؟ شلون يلعبونها؟؟؟ و من وين نتقدر نشتريها؟ و بجم؟

----------


## الاسطـــوره

الســـــــــــــــــــلا م عليكــــــــــــــــــــم

شخباااااااركم جميعاا صغاار وكبااار 

منو الى تقدر توفريلي من سوق الجمله فدبي وتحديدا من محل الكرستال لان ادور على كرستالات 

لو سمحتوا اتمناء حد يساااعدني

----------


## ندى عمر

السلام عليكم 
أبغي أفصل أو أشتري فستان لبنتي عمرها 6 سنوات حق عرس أخوي في شهر 5 بس أبغيه ايكون راقي وحلو اذا في وحدة اتفصل فساتين أطفال في المنتدى أتمنى أنها اترد علي بسرعة أو اذا وحدة اتعرف محل ايبيع فساتين اطفال وايد حلوه بس الاسعار تكون من 800 درهم وتحت اتخبرني وشكرا .
أتريا ردودكم .

----------


## farawla_1x1

تاجرات ابى كريم التنحيف partner love

----------


## عواش2015

ادور منيكان عدد 2 منوه بتوفره لي باقل الاسعار

----------


## الاماراتيه2007

منو تقدر اتوفرلي شي من موقع او تطلبلي اياه...(بليززززززززززززز)

----------


## mahraa314

السلام عليكم...

بنات بليز من تقدر توفر لي قميص نوم راقي لونه بنفسجي ليوم زواجي..

بليز اللي تعرف تراسلني ع الخاص وبكون شاكرة لكم

----------


## يسمينا

تاجرات مين تقدر توفر لى كريم بارتنرلوف للتنحيف جمله باقل سعر ممكن

----------


## شاعرة العشق

اللي تقدر تطلب لي من الخاارج هالشنط تراسلني 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=429080

----------


## miss-cool

السلام عليكم خواتي

بغيت طقم البيبي اللي عندها شي راقي وحلوو عباره عن سليبنج باق وشرشف السرير الصغير والشنطه

يا ريت الرد ضروري عالخاص لو سمحتو

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أنا أبغي منيكان بدون راس و بسعر معقول

و لا حد يطرشلي على الخاص المنيكان اللي ينفخ لأني خذت منه بس ما ناسبني و ما ينفخ عدل

الطلب مستعجل ..

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أبغي بعد حد يقدر يشتريلي من سوق الجملة بدبي ،، اللي عنده امكانية يراسلني على الخاص و بنتفق على العمولة و الدفع

----------


## arabian_xt

ابي فناجين البسكويت ضروري

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

مراحب يا تاجراتنا العزيزات

من فترة شفت وحدة من التاجرات

عندها قطع (هالوا كيتي)

اللي عندها بليز اتخبرني

----------


## بنت الاصال

بغيت البرازيليان واكس SURGI BRAZILIAN WAX

----------


## SeNoRiTa

مرحبا
خواتي اريد بوكسات للملابس الداخليه تنفع لعروس اريدهم كبار و راقيات
بليز ضروري

----------


## M!ss_Ferrari

هلا خواتي ....

بغيت بوك باربري رجالي ضروري ...

إللي تعرف وحده تبيع بالمنتدى تخبرني بإسمها ولها جزيل الشكر والإمتنان ...

رجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء حاااااااااااااااااااااار ...

حيااااااااااااكن وبالجنة لقياااااااااااااكن ..........

----------


## ! الريم !

هلا خواتي

منو تقدر توفر لي الملح الايراني ؟؟؟
في تاجره كانت تبيعه مااتذكر اسمها ؟؟

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

مراحب يا تاجراتنا العزيزات

من فترة شفت وحدة من التاجرات

عندها قطع (هالوا كيتي)

اللي عندها بليز اتخبرني

----------


## x REEM x

* بغيت قطع قطن مخوره ( طبعه ) بدون فصوص وبسعر حلو*

----------


## لولَش

السلام عليكم

بغيت بروش -دبوس- بيبي ديور ولا كريستيان ديور .. يعني اسم الماركة بأي شكل ممكن توفرونه .. ياليت تبعثون لي رسالة خاصه ..

شكرا

----------


## يا رب لك م

منو تقدر توفر لي منااشف الحماام الاشكاال شرا هذي 




وتقبلوو تحيااااااااااتي

----------


## عواش2015

السلام عليكم


بنات منو تقدر اتوفرلي غطاء التواليت المصنوع من البلاستيك ويكون سعر الحبة من 20 وتحت وشكرا

----------


## afnm95

السلام عليكم خواتي كيف احصل دخون التايقر والرخامي ،لو وحدة تعرف رقم الاخت اللي تبيعة ترسلي رقمها على الخاص ضروري إذا سمحتم.

----------


## حورية24

أنا من سنه أدور ع هالمنتج اذا تقدرون تعرضونه L'Oreal Perfect Slim Day اوCelluTherm 6oz 
SkinCura Labs

----------


## ghadeer1

السلام عليكم
انا بدور على جلابيات جاهزة قياس لارج 
تكون اقمشتها مميزة يعني مش قطن 
مثلا حرير وشيفون مرتبة وبسعر معقول 

وملابس للحوامل 
وشكرا

----------


## عشق الضاد

اريد عطر بيركاردن

----------


## الخلطة السرية

الي عنده 1-مكواة سراميك لشعر 
2- ماكينة براون لنزع الشعر ب 3 روؤس +الضمان
3-سيشوار 3000 واط جديد
4- تيشيرتات وبلايز بحركات حلوه
5-قمصان موديل كويتي شيفون او اي شي بحركات

كلهم جداد مو مستخدمات
بأسعاار مناااسبه ..تراسلنيي على الخاص

----------


## mroooj

*

أنا من فترة شريت من أحد التاجرات 
(شلـــــــــــــح)
وبصراحه ماشاء الله الشلح حلــــــــوه
بكل ماتعنيه الكلمه 
(والشلح من لبنان)
لكن للأسف نسيت اسم التاجره اللي شريت منها
فـ ياليت التاجرة اللي تبيع ( شلح ) تراسلني عالخاص

*

----------


## ام شهودي

بغيت جاي بالزعفران بليييز

----------


## قطرية81

مرحبا خواتي.. بغيت drawers organizer اللي اقدر استخدمه لترتيب الملابس الداخليه نفس ذي تقريبا



بس ياريت اللي تراسلني متوفر عندها حاليا.. مابي حد يطلبلي.. اقدر اطلب بروحي بس مستعليه

----------


## شبيه الورد

بغيت البنات اللي يتاجرون بالنعول 
ابي كعب عالي او متوسط 
المقاس بين 36 - 37 اذا كان شرات الجوتي مسكر من ورا 
38 اذا كان شرات النعال

----------


## شوق محمد

أنا بعد أبغي منيكان بس بأسعار زينة
اللي عندها اتراسلني عالخاص

----------


## عواش2015

اريد وحده اتوفرلي مانيكان عدد 2

بس تكون جاده مب عقب تتعذر باشيا واتكون الاسعار اوكي

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

مرررررررراحب

وينكم يا تاجراتنا ؟؟؟؟؟

أنا من متى أدور ع قطعة للبنات

فيها رسوم ( لولو كاتي )

اللي عندها اتخبرني بلييييييييييييييييز

----------


## طيف وردي

وين احصل شاحن المبايل بالبطاريه

----------


## رقيقة

بغيت حد من التاجرات اللي اتسوي تواقيع 

ابا توقيع أحط فيه صور وابا الصور تتغير كل اشوي 

اتفقت مع تاجرة واخترت التوقيع وعطيتها الصور صارلي فترة بس ماردت علي ولا سوت لي 

):

----------


## نور العين

ممكن حد يوفري شنطه شانييل اصليه ويديده هب مستعمله هب موجوده فالمحل ولازم اتريا وايد لين توصل اللي تقدر تراسنلي على الخاص اللون اسود مع الذهبي بالضبط نفس الصوره 


اسمها 
هي اكبر حجم في الكلاسك التايم لس
timeless chanel classic xl

----------


## ghadeer1

السلام عليكم 
بنات بدي حنة تنعيم الشعر 
وامانه بحاسبكم عليها يوم القيامة الي عندها الاصلية ومجربتها تبعتلي 
انا مستعجلة وبدي اياها قبل يوم الاربعاء الجاي لاني بدي اسافر ولازم اعملها بسرعة 
يعني التاجرات الي عندهم البضاعة بالامارات يبعتولي وطبعا بقدرو يرسلوها مباشرة بدون تاخير 
بانتظاركم

----------


## dxbaii

انا ادور على خلطة النحافة....(يعني انا ضعيفة وابا امتن) يا ريت اللي عندها شي يمتن تراسلني....بس للامانة وبضمير والله فوق ابا شي نتايجه ممتاوة يا ريت تعطوني بالتفصيل مواصفات الخلطة مع الاسعار وكم كيلو يزيد واهم شي ابا اعرف الخلطة عبارة عن شو مكوناتها بالتفصيل...لا تقولولي سر المهنة لاني ما بقلد بس انا اخاف استعمل اي شي....واللي بتقول لي عبارة عن اعشاب ما ابا لاني ابا اعرف المكونات بالتفصيل والله مب قصدي اني اسرق الفكرة واقلد بس ليطمئن قلبي ابا اقرآ عن كل المكونات قبل ما اشتري الخلطة ولو شفت ان المكونات ممتازة لزيادة الوزن بطلب على طوووول

----------


## أم الميث

السلام عليكم 
بغيت المشد الاندونيسي ابغي منه 5 حبات منو من التاجرات عندها

----------


## prety-eye

مرحبا 
ابغي مجموعات من الدلال والفناجين والاستكانات تكون جديده و فيها ابداعات

عند منو من التاجرات ممكن احصل؟

----------


## حليلي أغمـض

أحس لو الردود من التاجرات تنحط احسن لانه تقريبا نفس الاشياء اللي وحده تطلبهن تكون وحدة ثانية تريد منها فما يحتاي تحط طلب وتشوف الردود ف يرايي يعني




ومن التاجرات حبيت حد ايفيدني ويدلني ع حد يقدر يوفر لي كفراااااات حلوة كبيرة

ومن يقدر يطرز ع الفوط الكلمة او الاسم اللي نريده يعني وحده اقدر اخليها اتييب لي فوطة تكون حلوة وشئ وتطرز عليها كلمة او جملة اللي اباها

ياليت تردون علي ضروررررررررررري



ومشكورين بالحيل

----------


## يا رب لك م

السلاآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآم عليـــكن حبيبااتي التااجراات .. 


منو تقدر توفر لي عطـــــــر ((كـــــحل )) بالتحديد 

و بسعر حلوو مش مبااالغ فييه .. 

وتحيااتي لكن يالتاااجرااات

----------


## سحايب78

ادور على ماركة مكياج أسمها ( مكياج ) أدور على أروجه وجلوسات هذي الماركه إلي تعرف أي شي عنها أتخبرني ؟؟؟

----------


## عاشة

عزيزاتي الغاليات في وحدة كانت عارضة سرير اطفال من امريكا على 500 درهم للشهور الاولى لكن مادري وين سارت ارجوكم دلوني عليها

----------


## فيض المشاعر

خواتي عند منوه بحصل مسك الطهاره بس من النوعيه الزينه والمجربه

----------


## مزاجيه حدي

انا خاطري الاقي نوكيا N96

بسعر حلو ^.^

----------


## Bambina

منو التاجرة اللي تقدر توفر لي كونسيلر من كريولاين اللي في الصورة

----------


## عواش2015

السلام عليكم،،

رجعت من جديد ممكن وحده تكون جاده واتوفرلي 2 منيكان والتوصيل يكون بالكثير خلال 4 أيام وشكرا

----------


## ام الماس

مكياج فور ايفر او اي ماركه

----------


## dxbaii

ابا امبولات ايفا الصبار المركز....اللي عندها ياليت تراسلني....بس ابا وحدة من الامارات...وطريقة التسليم سلم واستلم

----------


## بنــuaeــت

أبا نافورة الكاكاو ضروووووووووووري 

انتظر ردكم ع الخاص

----------


## الغدير

ابا نعول امريكا

----------


## غــــرنوقهـ

بغيت شنط ميك اب كامله مع الشنطه والفرش والمكياج ^_^

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

تاجرات النعل ..

أبغي نعال بكعب عريض 

قياس 38
لون أسود و ذهبي

----------


## dxbaii

اكرر ابا امبولات الصبار للشعر من ايفا...بس اباه من الامارات

----------


## يا رب لك م

*السلاآاآاآاآاآم عليــــــــــــكم .. ورحمة اللـــــــــــه وبركاآاآاآاآاآاتــــــه 


شحاآاآاآاآاآاآاآاآاآاآاآلــــــــكن خواتي التااجراات .. 

عساآاآاآاآاآاآكـــــــن بخير وسهاله 

حبيت اتخبركن .. منو تقدر توفر لي ((بــــــوك)) رجالي انيق وحلوو .. 
و لونه BLACK

ومشكوراات مقدماااآاآاآاآاآاآ*

----------


## قطرية81

مرحبا بنات..
\
من تقدر توفر لي طقم فرش مكياج ماك بسعر حلو؟؟؟

----------


## سهـ،،ـام

بغيت الماسك الي فيه نشأ لتبييض الاماكن الحساسه

----------


## يا رب لك م

*الســــــــــلام عليكم 


شحالكن .. و شخباااركن .. عسااكن بخير .. 

بغيت اتخبركن .. حد من التاجراات ف المنتدى تقدر تسوي لي .. 

منااشف الحماام ((الله يعزكم)) وتكون خامتهن حلوووة ومكتووب عليهن(( اسم محدد))


ومشكوراات .. 

وربي يوفجكن جمــــــــــــيع*

----------


## أم حمـدان

السلام عليكم

حبيباتي انا ادور ال danceing mat




ضروري بليز اذا وحده تقدر توفر لي اياها او تخبرني وين احصلها

وتسلمون ^_^

----------


## قمـــــاري

مرااااااااااااااحب,,,, 


بغيييت أسأل عن التاجرة اللي كانت منزلة موضوع عن المناشف وعليهن الإسم.... بليز أي وحدة تعرف التاجرة ادلني عليييها... 

وشي ثاني.... ممكن وحدة من التاجرات توفر قمصان وتيشرتات وحلابيات للحوامل....؟؟؟؟ 


ومشكووورين

----------


## بنت البر

السلام عليكم

خواتي قبل شفت تاجره اتبيع مثل الدبه وفيها بيب وهاي تنفع لسفر وخاصه الحمامات وانتو بكرامه الي ما فيها ماي او للأطفال وخاصه اذا تطلعون رحله وماشي حمام ...يعني هي دبه اتضخ الماء والواحد يقدر ايغسل الصغاريه بها

----------


## prety-eye

لو سمحتو دلوني على التاجره الي تبيع صندوق حفظ الساعات, وابى بعد تاجره تبيع جلابيات المرابي والنفاس.
شكرا

----------


## عواش2015

*تاجرات ادور على هالشنط

[

أو



الامانه عندي اهم شي تكون ماركه وياليت معاها الكرت وسعرها يكون معقول واستخدام خفيف*


*وهذي الشنطه بعد ومثل شروط الشنطه اللي فوووق

*

----------


## Reem dxb

خواتي أدور قماش قطن حق مخاوير ويكون مع شيلته

----------


## فراشه راك

امممم

من كمن يوم جفت وحده اتبيع لابتوبات توشيبا بسعر الوكيل

ومن الصبح ادور الموضوع ما حصلته

بليييز ساعدوني

ومشكورين

----------


## ..CuteEyes..

السلام عليكم...

منو اللي تبيع القماطات مع الكابات (الطاقية) اللي من امريكا على شكل مثلا البطيخ-البقر-النحلة..الخ

ارجو الرد على الخاص اذا ممكن.. وشكرا

----------


## الماركه شما

أدور على لاب توب وحده كانت بتبيعه 1750 من ماركة توشيبا لون ذهبي وأسود

----------


## ملاك222

بنات في وحده تصصم فساتين اظن اسمها فرح ابي رابط مواضيعها مب قادره اوصل الها

----------


## عسوله حلوه

خواتي فيه وحده قبل كانت عارضه تجهيزات للمربيات من 25قطعه اللي تعرفها لاتبخل عليه يزاكم الله خير

----------


## whatever

أبغي جيوب للشنط منو تبيع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أم البنات

من تقدر توفر لي ريدكت السوري...الاسعار بليز والمدة الي ممكن يوصلني ...وتسلمون

----------


## قمرايا::

ابى كرم ماجك الاصلي وي الصابونه

----------


## umm abdulla

السلام عليكم 

بغيت جلابيات بيت قطنية و كشخة

----------


## maimoona

> أبغي جيوب للشنط منو تبيع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 و انا بعد أبغي

----------


## سيسبان

*هلا بالخوات بغيت صابون معطر بالعطور العربيه والفرنسيه..*

----------


## زمرده3

هلا الغاليه

بغيت ملكان للبيع مع الاسعار

----------


## الضوء

اريد طاولات لاب توب

----------


## هواجر

بنات حبيباتي ..


مرت أخوي بحااجه لماكينة خياطة .. صغيره وسهله وعمليه .. 


يعني لشغل بسيط .. بس مرتب وعدل مدل 


عطوني خبر على السريع .. حبذا هاليومين ..

هواااجر

----------


## عيون المها!!

التوفييييييييييييج للجميع

----------


## عيون المها!!

الحمد لله على نعمة العظيمة

----------


## عيون المها!!

مرحبا تاجرات انا ادور على وحدة تبع كفرات حلو

----------


## عواش2015

اريد وحده اتوفرلي سي دس فوتوشوب العربي بس يكون اصلي وفيه السيريل نمبر وكل شي

----------


## um fazaa

عزيزاتي قيل فترة وحدة من التاجرات كانت تبيع المرضعة العجيبة وها شكلها 
[IMG]http://www.*********.com/cs/ar/caanoeuaa-cauiieaa-caai-aecunoee-yi-enaecai-caenc.html[/IMG]

ممكن تساعدوني من هي؟؟

----------


## الشاعرة شمسة

السلام عليكم اخواتي

ابحث عن المشد الاندونيسي 

اللي عندها اي فكرة وين احصل عليه

ارجو ان تبعثلي على هذا الايميل



و شكرا

----------


## مناااتي

هلا خواتي بغيت فساتين للحواااااااااااامل 
باجي اسبوعين عالعرس

----------


## بيسونة

مطلوب 5 شيل دجى الليل ساده + 3 شيل شامواه ساده  :Smile:

----------


## سحابة الليل

اريد حرمة امارتية تسوي طبخ بيت كعم حلو وطبعا شغل نظيف 

ياليت باسرع وقت 

وتكون يومية وياليت في بوظبي

----------


## المحبة لله

خواتي ابغي عبي راقية حق بعد الولاده انشالله مليت من العبي الوسيعه والساده في فترة الحمل
ساعدوني

----------


## الامل موجود

بغيت بيجامات تكون حلوه و الخامه زينه و صيفيه 

مقاس لارج والي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص و طرش الصور

شكوووووووووووورااااااااااااااااااااات

----------


## prety-eye

خواتي بغيت التاجرات الي يبيعن شنطة المكياج .

----------


## الهدى1

خواااتي ابغي بوكسااااااااااااات للاكسوارااات أو المقابض منوووووه يقدر يوفرها لي وأبغييها فخمة وحلواااااااااااااااااات

----------


## أم البنوته

مرحبا تاجرات
أنا أبغي عبايه مال الأعراس يعني شفافه يبين من تحتها الفستان وعليها كرستالات موزعه بطريقه حلوه أو مب كلها شفافه يعني أجزاء من اليد والصدر
يا ريت أحصل طلبي عندكم
تحياتي

----------


## ملكة مصر

[FONT="Georgia"[/FONT]كان فى تاجرة تبيع لاب توب اريد سونى و توشيبا مو فاكرة اسمها

----------


## ad.girlz

منو يقدر يوفرلي ضروري شنطة نفس الشنط اللي ينحط فيها المكياج او اي اغراض ثانيه تكون مربعه او دائرية و تتسكر بسحاب بس مش يابسه يعني هب بلاستيك او حديد تكون لينه نوع من القماش بس جوانبها و من القاعدة يابسه يعني فيها بطانه يابسه ع اساس يوم تحطين الشنطة اتم واقفه..اتمنى شرحي يكون مفهوم..اللي تقدر تراسلني بليز

----------


## أم سلطان 606

> أبغي جيوب للشنط منو تبيع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أنا بعد ابغي هالجيوب؟؟

بعد فيه شي ثاني.. فيه وحدة كانت تبيع كتاب بصراحة ماذكر شو أسمه بس كان للزوجين ولونه من الغلاف وردي أظن.. إلي تعرف تراسلني ع الخاص .. إذا بعده موجود أبغي نسختين..

----------


## اميرة الحلوات

مرحبا انا بغيت حبوب فتوشوب.
ع الخاص.

----------


## رقيقة

ياريت لو حد من التاجرات يقدر يوفر فلاش كشخة بس 8 جيجا او اكثر مو أقل

----------


## ام روضـــة

اللي يبيعن لانجري
بس بغيت اشيا طويلة

اللي عندها تخبرني بليز

----------

